# The week after FPG Driveler thread!!



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 10, 2010)

I will try to get some pics up tomorrow!!


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2010)

Miguel, there are no cabins in Pennsylvania, let alone nice ones !!   OFH!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Here's a night cap for you Floyd fanz. See ya*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MUt7qmSvxLI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MUt7qmSvxLI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 11, 2010)

Evenin' folks


----------



## magoo (Oct 11, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' folks



Good evnin , good evnin everybody ( Jimmy carter on the campaign trail )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

Morning ya'll, off to work . . .


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 11, 2010)

Morning everyone, hope a few head are better after some rest. Had a great time. Still hearing a lot of gunfire in my sleep though.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 11, 2010)

I wanna see some pictures!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Man it were good to not sleep in a tent


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I wanna see some pictures!



shoulda been there.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning ya'll, off to work . . .


What........



F14Gunner said:


> Morning everyone, hope a few head are better after some rest. Had a great time. Still hearing a lot of gunfire in my sleep though.



What......I didn't hear what you said. Talk into my right ear, my left one is still ringing. Must have been Boneboy or Matty's rifles that caused it. Curse those evil black rifles! 
Blowin up stuff is cool! 

I'll tell you what though.....that Artmom.......she can shoot the heck out of a rifle. I was very impressed!

Time to make the doughnuts y'all, talk to ya later on.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I wanna see some pictures!


 
What is it about Facebook that scares people so much???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> shoulda been there.


 
Yep, pretty much.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> shoulda been there.


 I know...
Im coming next gathering!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is it about Facebook that scares people so much???


The addiction part


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I know...
> Im coming next gathering!
> 
> 
> ...


 
What addiction?


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mornin...anyone else open a cold drink this mornin and look for a shoe box to put the tab in?  Yall have a good one


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What addiction?


The one where I go to type in any web address but some how facebook comes up


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mornin' yall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good morning!
My back is almost back to normal after the weekend. I think may be next time i'll put the ice in the cooler after its on the truck!
Got 3 dogs in puppy prison i gotta go get. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin...anyone else open a cold drink this mornin and look for a shoe box to put the tab in?  Yall have a good one



So it weren't jus me then. I put 2 cans on my tailgate last nite for pickup before I thought about it



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.



Mornen sulli ya made it in the sig line


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin...anyone else open a cold drink this mornin and look for a shoe box to put the tab in?  Yall have a good one





Or.....just throw it down when your finished


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> So it weren't jus me then. I put 2 cans on my tailgate last nite for pickup before I thought about it
> 
> 
> 
> Mornen sulli ya made it in the sig line





Jeff C. said:


> Or.....just throw it down when your finished


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> So it weren't jus me then. I put 2 cans on my tailgate last nite for pickup before I thought about it
> 
> 
> 
> Mornen sulli ya made it in the sig line


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Mornen JeffC, if ya let me know y'all goin ta be at the next one I'll drink cans


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



Least it was unlocked


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus-  Ive been trying to figure out why my right shin is so sore.... then i remembered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen JeffC, if ya let me know y'all goin ta be at the next one I'll drink cans



 

Mornin' Ric....uh Hank No wonder I only had a 200 Gal. bag of empty cans to bring home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> The one where I go to type in any web address but some how facebook comes up


 
I've never had that issue...



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.


 
Mornin Crispy..



Hankus said:


> Least it was unlocked


 
Sorry dude, that was funny when it happened...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anybody know if AJ was able to get that Gingerbread House tent back in it's original box?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 11, 2010)

Morning folks. I sure hated to come into work this morning after such a Great weekend


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does anybody know if AJ was able to get that Gingerbead House tent back in it's original box?



Yeah, I think it did, barely anyways.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hankus-  Ive been trying to figure out why my right shin is so sore.... then i remembered.



What ya talkin bout  did ya assault my truk or sumthin


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Least it was unlocked



Oops


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 11, 2010)

morning all...Working from home is not all bad,especially after this weekend,now if I can get the sand outa my camping gear I will be happy......

Jeff C if your boy is collecting the tabs I will start saving them for WAR......Just let us know


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What ya talkin bout  did ya assault my truk or sumthin



I guess your arm got possessed or something and it hurled a coors light bottle at my leg with accurate precision.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all...Working from home is not all bad,especially after this weekend,now if I can get the sand outa my camping gear I will be happy......
> 
> Jeff C if your boy is collecting the tabs I will start saving them for WAR......Just let us know



I'm only half through with my desandination 

Yeah JeffC should we save em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I guess your arm got possessed or something and it hurled a coors light bottle at my leg with accurate precision.


 
Hankus, Accurate, Precision,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,three words rarely seen in the same sentence...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I guess your arm got possessed or something and it hurled a coors light bottle at my leg with accurate precision.



Sorry dude I sure didn't mean to. I got a feelin that ain't the only thing I don't recall from this weekend


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Crispy..
> 
> :


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus, Accurate, Precision,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,three words rarely seen in the same sentence...



I have no idea as to what you are alluding


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Is M still impressed with the idea of camping


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

allright, back from picking the dogs up at the kennel. You ever try to drive home with 280 pounds of canine fury jumping all over the seats? Had two dogs in the back seat giving me head butts and woozer trying to sit in my lap while i was driving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sorry dude I sure didn't mean to. I got a feelin that ain't the only thing I don't recall from this weekend


 
So you don't remember confusing one of Quacks deer stands for a port-a-potty either? BTW, Muddy got blamed for that one..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you don't remember confusing one of Quacks deer stands for a port-a-potty either? BTW, Muddy got blamed for that one..



That weren't confusion that were genious


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> allright, back from picking the dogs up at the kennel. You ever try to drive home with 280 pounds of canine fury jumping all over the seats? Had to dogs in the back seat giving me head butts and woozer trying to sit in my lap while i was driving.



Sounds like woozer ain't the only winder likker on 4 legs at yer house


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sounds like woozer ain't the only winder likker on 4 legs at yer house



Man, they got home and crashed! All 3 are now asleep. I guess having two days of barking all night kept them awake. I know just how they feel.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is M still impressed with the idea of camping



She had a great time.  I'm purty sure she's glad she decided to come along.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, they got home and crashed! All 3 are now asleep. I guess having two days of barking all night kept them awake. I know just how they feel.



Pretty sure you ain't alone in that feelin 



jsullivan03 said:


> She had a great time.  I'm purty sure she's glad she decided to come along.



Cool man I figgered she mite never want to come again after meetin some of this crowd


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Cool man I figgered she mite never want to come again after meetin some of this crowd



There may be a new member to the forum posting a hello in the driveler in the near future.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man it were good to not sleep in a tent


Lets all play homeless for a weekend, yeah that sounds like fun   



rhbama3 said:


> allright, back from picking the dogs up at the kennel. You ever try to drive home with 280 pounds of canine fury jumping all over the seats? Had two dogs in the back seat giving me head butts and woozer trying to sit in my lap while i was driving.



  


Lawdy I went to sleep at 845 last night, woke up about 9 this mornin feelin like I got run over by a train 

What an AWESOME time this weekend!!! Sure was good seein all mah drivelers again   

Hankus, Jeff, DJ, It was great meetin yall!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all...Working from home is not all bad,especially after this weekend,now if I can get the sand outa my camping gear I will be happy......
> 
> Jeff C if your boy is collecting the tabs I will start saving them for WAR......Just let us know





Hankus said:


> I'm only half through with my desandination
> 
> Yeah JeffC should we save em



Absolutely fellers.....remember....he's striving to become a MULTI-Millionaire



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus, Accurate, Precision,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,three words rarely seen in the same sentence...



Now if he could just apply that to his driving and parking abilities



rhbama3 said:


> allright, back from picking the dogs up at the kennel. You ever try to drive home with 280 pounds of canine fury jumping all over the seats? Had two dogs in the back seat giving me head butts and woozer trying to sit in my lap while i was driving.



Another rhbama photo-op missed



Hankus said:


> That weren't confusion that were genious







jsullivan03 said:


> She had a great time.  I'm purty sure she's glad she decided to come along.



I'm purty sure you are


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lets all play homeless for a weekend, yeah that sounds like fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Snowy, it looks like that homeless guy I was  is now in my backyard  lots of dirt still on my stuff  mebbe next time I remember to put the tarp front deck on my tent


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lets all play homeless for a weekend, yeah that sounds like fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was waaayyyyy too long overdue Snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Snowy, it looks like that homeless guy I was  is now in my backyard  lots of dirt still on my stuff  mebbe next time I remember to put the tarp front deck on my tent



 We still aint got stuff set back up to hose down  

I think some sorta piece o carpet in front (like boneboy did) would help a bunch with the sand/dirt in the tent


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That was waaayyyyy too long overdue Snowy



Yes, yes it was  Give Terri and Jared big ol hugs for me too   Can't wait to see yall again at the next gathering


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 11, 2010)

Working a 12 hour shift today is going suck...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We still aint got stuff set back up to hose down
> 
> I think some sorta piece o carpet in front (like boneboy did) would help a bunch with the sand/dirt in the tent


 
It didn't..... That stuff got everywhere in the camper, even with an 8 x 10 carpet out front.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Working a 12 hour shift today is going suck...



 lawdy Sista, you aint kiddin!!!! 

I so glad you got to see me this weekend


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Y'all keep crackin on my drivin I'm gunna have ta get baldfish to come defend my abilities  I would ask sulli to defend me but I ain't sure he is any better suited to help my cause than me


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man, i need to just get me a road map of Georgia and double check my GPS directions. That stoopid thing had me go thru Dublin, and then turn on a DIRT road in the middle of nowhere! I drove right by a deer camp. Talk about getting some funny looks. I went thru so many little towns and two lane roads, if you told me i was headed to Savannah, i'd have believed you. I had no clue where i was but eventually got home.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't..... That stuff got everywhere in the camper, even with an 8 x 10 carpet out front.



 

Oh well, it was a good thought 

I think we brought about 10lbs home between the kids clothes and Aimee's hair  The bathwater turned into a sand pit last night 

Priceless moment- on the way home, outta the blue (before they both fell asleep) Aimee blurts out "Mommy, I HAD FUN!!!!!"   

That made my weekend right there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Working a 12 hour shift today is going suck...


 
You want Jeff to come shadow you for a while??


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i need to just get me a road map of Georgia and double check my GPS directions. That stoopid thing had me go thru Dublin, and then turn on a DIRT road in the middle of nowhere! I drove right by a deer camp. Talk about getting some funny looks. I went thru so many little towns and two lane roads, if you told me i was headed to Savannah, i'd have believed you. I had no clue where i was but eventually got home.



Mapquest wasn't no better  

Thanks for shukin oysters Wingman  It was good seein ya for sure, have missed ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> lawdy Sista, you aint kiddin!!!!
> 
> I so glad you got to see me this weekend



Me too Sis!  Looks like you are the one who ended up with the *good* pictures.

But why is Jeff-behind-the-scenes in every single of my pictures?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all keep crackin on my drivin I'm gunna have ta get baldfish to come defend my abilities  I would ask sulli to defend me but I ain't sure he is any better suited to help my cause than me


 
Sulli...............I could see my reflection in Crispy's eyes on Sunday morning...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lets all play homeless for a weekend, yeah that sounds like fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got home at 5 yesterday... unpacked (mostly)... dealt with the youngens... went to bed at 1030... got up at 430 this morning for work.   I feel great!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too Sis!  Looks like you are the one who ended up with the *good* pictures.
> 
> But why is Jeff-behind-the-scenes in every single of my pictures?



I got a few... and theres 3 or 4 that WON'T get posted anywhere   

We had us a stalker this weekend 

Jeff, BEHIND THE SCENES!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh well, it was a good thought
> 
> I think we brought about 10lbs home between the kids clothes and Aimee's hair  The bathwater turned into a sand pit last night
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Working a 12 hour shift today is going suck...



Yup glad I ain't you 



SnowHunter said:


> We still aint got stuff set back up to hose down
> 
> I think some sorta piece o carpet in front (like boneboy did) would help a bunch with the sand/dirt in the tent



Slacker 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't..... That stuff got everywhere in the camper, even with an 8 x 10 carpet out front.



 scratch carpet idea


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Got home at 5 yesterday... unpacked (mostly)... dealt with the youngens... went to bed at 1030... got up at 430 this morning for work.   I feel great!!



oh gawd  

My youngins jumped ship last night and stayed with Nanny and Pawpaw, otherwise, I'da been up bright and early at 0600 this AM   

Didn't unpack squat.. heck, the trucks still loaded with everything but pillows and jackets


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yup glad I ain't you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heck yeah


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all keep crackin on my drivin I'm gunna have ta get baldfish to come defend my abilities  I would ask sulli to defend me but I ain't sure he is any better suited to help my cause than me


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sulli...............I could see my reflection in Crispy's eyes on Sunday morning...



i dunno whatchu is talkin about.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sulli...............I could see my reflection in Crispy's eyes on Sunday morning...



Strange all I could see in em was Miller Lite


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> heck yeah



Its nice to know I ain't the only slacker


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> i dunno whatchu is talkin about.



I dunno what you talkin about either "Caprisun" (pronounced "Cappreesun") boy.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dunno what you talkin about either "Caprisun" (pronounced "Cappreesun") boy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

One thing we learned this weekend; Quack is a rich man to love beer as much as he does and be able to afford it down in the thriving metropolis of Warthen. Matty said them folks are proud of their beers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> i dunno whatchu is talkin about.



Just keep following the flashlight beam and you'll get there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One thing we learned this weekend; Quack is a rich man to love beer as much as he does and be able to afford it down in the thriving metropolis of Warthen. Matty said them folks are proud of their beers.



yeah i went to pick up a case of coors light for someone and it was $24. I cant type what I jokingly said to the cashier.


----------



## Krickit (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hello all!!*

Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here! I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you. Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!


 
Welcome to the driveler Poker Mama...


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2010)

holy cow some sleep was nice


mornin yall.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One thing we learned this weekend; Quack is a rich man to love beer as much as he does and be able to afford it down in the thriving metropolis of Warthen. Matty said them folks are proud of their beers.





BBQBOSS said:


> yeah i went to pick up a case of coors light for someone and it was $24. I cant type what I jokingly said to the cashier.



Kinda glad I went back to sville to refuel now



rhbama3 said:


> Just keep following the flashlight beam and you'll get there.



Point at sulli point at truck repeat until he staggers by truck. Resume drinkin  I caint bleve the idjit trusted me enuff to follow it. Kinda wish I had sent him to yer tent but I was in no condition for that level of cognitive thought 



Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!



Well hello there


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!



  Now i gotta behave!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 11, 2010)

for all who were at fpg and didint see these
i killed him saterday at 8:03 DAY ONE ONE DOWN


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> for all who were at fpg and didint see these
> i killed him saterday at 8:03 DAY ONE ONE DOWN


 
Good job Seth!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> for all who were at fpg and didint see these
> i killed him saterday at 8:03 DAY ONE ONE DOWN





Congratulations on your buck, Seth! I didn`t see the thread or I would have surely made mention to you. Good for you! Proud for you!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good job Seth!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on your buck, Seth! I didn`t see the thread or I would have surely made mention to you. Good for you! Proud for you!



THAMKS YALL!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> for all who were at fpg and didint see these
> i killed him saterday at 8:03 DAY ONE ONE DOWN



   Nice deer seth!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Point at sulli point at truck repeat until he staggers by truck. Resume drinkin  I caint bleve the idjit trusted me enuff to follow it. Kinda wish I had sent him to yer tent but I was in no condition for that level of cognitive thought



Dang peach flavored liquid.    'Least I made it to the tent and not a hay bale.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 11, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Nice deer seth!!


Thamks


----------



## Krickit (Oct 11, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



Thanks!  I definitely had a great time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!



Very nice to have met you Krickit.....shoot, you blended in naturally, like you had been to a few of these already.

Welcome to the driveler also!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Now i gotta behave!



Well.....if you ever get thrown in the 'doghouse', you can always come give me hand with the grass cutting



Seth carter said:


> for all who were at fpg and didint see these
> i killed him saterday at 8:03 DAY ONE ONE DOWN



Way to go seth....congratulations!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

I got the 'go-ahead' from Miz-T(as Keebs dubbed her) to go ahead and find a pop-up camper.

BUT....we came home to a non-functioning AC unit in the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want Jeff to come shadow you for a while?? View attachment 561488



Jared or Drankus must have been in the immediate vicinity.....notice how they are two handin' them beers


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!


It was GREAT meetin ya Melissa!!! You fit right in with this motley crew  



jsullivan03 said:


> Now i gotta behave!


  



Seth carter said:


> for all who were at fpg and didint see these
> i killed him saterday at 8:03 DAY ONE ONE DOWN


WOOHOOO!!! Nice buck Seth! Congrats! Thats a FINE kill to start off the season   



Jeff C. said:


> I got the 'go-ahead' from Miz-T(as Keebs dubbed her) to go ahead and find a pop-up camper.
> 
> BUT....we came home to a non-functioning AC unit in the house


aww dang


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know I'm here!  I had a GREAT time at FPG and enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thank you for making me feel right at home in this large family!!



Enjoyed meeting you to.   Enjoyed watching you snooze in the foldup chair! 

Oh yeah, dont ever take Pauls poker anymore.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope Paul got the poker back. Last I seed it I was usin it to brand a powerade bottle


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone heard from Keebs????


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone heard from Keebs????



 Wonder if she got stuck with a big workload at work this am? 


Yall help me get the word out 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575381


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wonder if she got stuck with a big workload at work this am?
> 
> 
> Yall help me get the word out
> ...



 I reckon so...

Gotcha


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wonder if she got stuck with a big workload at work this am?
> 
> 
> Yall help me get the word out
> ...



hey snowy


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone heard from Keebs????



I think she has her uncles funeral today.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 11, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I think she has her uncles funeral today.



Seems I recall that from the other drivel as well


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy Monday folkz!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

Hehe, got the internet back at work!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, got the internet back at work!!



Yay! 

We're kinda slow today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yay!
> 
> We're kinda slow today.



I desperately need a nap, stoopid contractors outside my office making all kinds of racket!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I desperately need a nap, stoopid contractors outside my office making all kinds of racket!!



I sent you a text..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone involved in this fantastic FPG.  This was my very first time attending one of these gatherings and I hope that it wont be the last.

I especially want to say Thank You to HOQ and Dawn for hosting this event and putting up with such a wild bunch of great people.  Also thanks to BBQBoss and RuttnBuck and their families for allowing me to borrow some of their shade while I watched these two chefs perform a masterful job in cooking up some tasty vittles.  Also thanks to "blues brother" for allowing me to see all of the food being cooked in your unbelievable smoker.  That is one heck of a smoker with some fancy gadgets for monitoring every detail of cooking.  I enjoyed everything about it.  

Thanks again to all of you for making it such a special weekend and giving me an opportunity to match up faces with names now.  I knew that there were many wonderful people on here but now I have a much better appreciation for their talents.  Kudo's also for the efforts in getting together the many prizes that were offered too.  Now, to all of the wonderful WOW's in attendance, you all made it even more special by your presence.  I enjoyed meeting all of you.  

Where else but at FPG could you have your very own "Military Flyover" complete with a dogfight and even a "228 Gun Tannerite Salute" included.  Now that in itself was awesome.

Earlier today as I stood on the washing powder aisle in WallyWorld, I just stood there looking at a box of "Bounce" and laughing the whole time.  Thanks to OFH, doing the laundry just wont be the same in the future.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, got the internet back at work!!



Gladjer back,Quack!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Well now, those were some good pics ya`ll posted on facebook!!


----------



## baldfish (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, those were some good pics ya`ll posted on facebook!!



Bout time you looked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I sent you a text..




My phone is dead.




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone involved in this fantastic FPG.  This was my very first time attending one of these gatherings and I hope that it wont be the last.
> 
> I especially want to say Thank You to HOQ and Dawn for hosting this event and putting up with such a wild bunch of great people.  Also thanks to BBQBoss and RuttnBuck and their families for allowing me to borrow some of their shade while I watched these two chefs perform a masterful job in cooking up some tasty vittles.  Also thanks to "blues brother" for allowing me to see all of the food being cooked in your unbelievable smoker.  That is one heck of a smoker with some fancy gadgets for monitoring every detail of cooking.  I enjoyed everything about it.
> 
> ...





You shoulda seen the stars at night, it was a truly awesome weekend.  I'm still going to refund your $$.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, got the internet back at work!!







OutFishHim said:


> Yay!
> 
> We're kinda slow today.



You or werk



baldfish said:


> Bout time you looked



Howdy did ya finish that peach water yet  need help


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

Where'd everybody go??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Hidin, or headin home


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

I be ya huckleberry Unkle Drankus wassup


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got home and kicked the shoes off. Looks like Italian sausage dog night on the George Foreman grill. Bubbette should get home later tonight. 
Not looking forward to tomorrow. Got a lot of cases to and shorthanded this week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I be ya huckleberry Unkle Drankus wassup


Ya know, i don't think i'll ever forget hearing that rumble coming down the road thru the woods. Out comes you and your truck complete with chicken coop and chickens in the back. Shoulda took a picture!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go??


Huh, hiding Easter eggs. Wassamatta U?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya know, i don't think i'll ever forget hearing that rumble coming down the road thru the woods. Out comes you and your truck complete with chicken coop and chickens in the back. Shoulda took a picture!


Hey Bammer, i hear ya got lost.
 Next time do da bread crumb thang.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya know, i don't think i'll ever forget hearing that rumble coming down the road thru the woods. Out comes you and your truck complete with chicken coop and chickens in the back. Shoulda took a picture!



Yep ya should  Ya mite get a repeat at WAR assumin I go and some of them chickens start crowin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bammer, i hear ya got lost.
> Next time do da bread crumb thang.



He weren't lost jus takin the scenic route


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bammer, i hear ya got lost.
> Next time do da bread crumb thang.



I did NOT get lost! 
Thanks to my GPS i just took the scenic route home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> He weren't lost jus takin the scenic route



pickled minds think alike.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> pickled minds think alike.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I did NOT get lost!
> Thanks to my GPS i just took the scenic route home.


Uh huh, next time you in this here direction, you stop by fo some neckbone,collards,okra and cornbread. Then you have no excuse for the"scenic route".  How many mo times i gotta told you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Earlier today as I stood on the washing powder aisle in WallyWorld, I just stood there looking at a box of "Bounce" and laughing the whole time.  Thanks to OFH, doing the laundry just wont be the same in the future.



   

You Sir, owe me a new keyboard  

Was a pleasure meeting you


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Finishin new chicken pens  drunken chicken catchin to ensue


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I think she has her uncles funeral today.



I think you are correct.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, got the internet back at work!!



Bout time



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone involved in this fantastic FPG.  This was my very first time attending one of these gatherings and I hope that it wont be the last.
> 
> I especially want to say Thank You to HOQ and Dawn for hosting this event and putting up with such a wild bunch of great people.  Also thanks to BBQBoss and RuttnBuck and their families for allowing me to borrow some of their shade while I watched these two chefs perform a masterful job in cooking up some tasty vittles.  Also thanks to "blues brother" for allowing me to see all of the food being cooked in your unbelievable smoker.  That is one heck of a smoker with some fancy gadgets for monitoring every detail of cooking.  I enjoyed everything about it.
> 
> ...



Nice meeting you, Mike!!



rhbama3 said:


> Ya know, i don't think i'll ever forget hearing that rumble coming down the road thru the woods. Out comes you and your truck complete with chicken coop and chickens in the back. Shoulda took a picture!



You got that right.....seems like i heard that rumble quite often throughout the week-end


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Finishin new chicken pens  drunken chicken catchin to ensue


At art ta be a hoot.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Say there Jeff 'ol buddy. Hey you hungry yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Say there Jeff 'ol buddy. Hey you hungry yet?



What up HT.....fixin' to chow down on some eggs, sausage, and biscuits and gravy


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Finishin new chicken pens  drunken chicken catchin to ensue



Catchin em sober is hard enough 

Aint you got nuttin better to do?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You got that right.....seems like i heard that rumble quite often throughout the week-end



Ramblin Hankus weren't it 



hogtrap44 said:


> At art ta be a hoot.



Ya ain't knowed the quarter of it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Finishin new chicken pens  drunken chicken catchin to ensue





SnowHunter said:


> Catchin em sober is hard enough
> 
> Aint you got nuttin better to do?



Y'all makin me want some chickens


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all makin me want some chickens



It'd cut down on the grass cuttin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all makin me want some chickens


 
Makin me want a video of Hankus drunken cheeken catchin...


----------



## Otis (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ramblin Hankus weren't it
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ain't knowed the quarter of it



That's it.....'Rumblin Hankus'....I was thinkin all week-end fer him a new handle



SnowHunter said:


> It'd cut down on the grass cuttin



 Don't give me no ideas, the grass has finally slowed down


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up HT.....fixin' to chow down on some eggs, sausage, and biscuits and gravy


Man i knows that good! I had me some fried chicken livers[spicy], celery, mangos and powdered donuts. Ima bout ta bust. Rok on.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Say there Snowster. All safe an sound?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man i knows that good! I had me some fried chicken livers[spicy], celery, mangos and powdered donuts. Ima bout ta bust. Rok on.



Spicy fried chicken livers and powdered donuts....dang it boyyy!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Catchin em sober is hard enough
> 
> Aint you got nuttin better to do?



Don't no chickin roost too high fer me snowy I guarantee   oh yeah and tell the Na he missed bout 2 natlight  but I done found em


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's it.....'Rumblin Hankus'....I was thinkin all week-end fer him a new handle
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me no ideas, the grass has finally slowed down


Ask me again in spring, when it starts growin again  



hogtrap44 said:


> Say there Snowster. All safe an sound?



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey Craig!!!  All safe n sound  Cows are moseyin along, even had a purty new chocolate calf born this weekend! She's adorable  Chickens are, well, mischevious 

How you been?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makin me want a video of Hankus drunken cheeken catchin...



I seed wat I can do 



hogtrap44 said:


> Man i knows that good! I had me some fried chicken livers[spicy], celery, mangos and powdered donuts. Ima bout ta bust. Rok on.



Wisht I was headed home to liver n onions n gravy n biskits


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Don't no chickin roost too high fer me snowy I guarantee   oh yeah and tell the Na he missed bout 2 natlight  but I done found em



 

WE NEED A TALLER LADDER!!!!!   

message delivered


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Rumbin Drunken Hankus cheekun catchin to start after dark or 3 more beer I near shore of it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Spicy fried chicken livers and powdered donuts....dang it boyyy!!


Yep, all good and all gone.



SnowHunter said:


> Ask me again in spring, when it starts growin again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been too busy to pay attention most of da time. Working these weekends is got to stop.



Hankus said:


> I seed wat I can do
> 
> 
> 
> Wisht I was headed home to liver n onions n gravy n biskits


Yeah buddy! At's good rat thar. Yeppers.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WE NEED A TALLER LADDER!!!!!
> 
> message delivered



15' a frame wid acess to a extendable that git UP there 

oh and a 6' catch stick


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, all good and all gone.
> 
> Been too busy to pay attention most of da time. Working these weekends is got to stop.
> 
> Yeah buddy! At's good rat thar. Yeppers.


I hear ya! Na says they may hafta work the next 3-5 weekends then 11 days straight 

And we still got a ton of stuff to do here around the farm  


Hankus said:


> 15' a frame wid acess to a extendable that git UP there
> 
> oh and a 6' catch stick


yeeeeeehawwwwwwww Go big, or, well, don't


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Snowey, fun looking avatar there but, who's that little feller on da right wid da glasses?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Do the green horns mean Sean had been eatin the green m&m's?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowey, fun looking avatar there but, who's that little feller on da right wid da glasses?


Thats Miss Yara 

Theres a picture of her and Me together... she tops out about chest height 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do the green horns mean Sean had been eatin the green m&m's?
> 
> View attachment 561565



Bad Sean


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do the green horns mean Sean had been eatin the green m&m's?
> 
> View attachment 561565


The green m&m's are good fo ya. Putz iron in ya,..............blood.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats Miss Yara
> 
> Theres a picture of her and Me together... she tops out about chest height
> 
> ...


 Oops, that funny. I bet she funny too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oops, that funny. I bet she funny too.


 
She's a professional catcher...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oops, that funny. I bet she funny too.



Crazy can bit fire outta me fore I lefted Sunday left 2 marks. Next time I seed her its 



Auhite I off ta catched em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oops, that funny. I bet she funny too.





Doooood, you have NO clue!!  I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a professional catcher...



Well then send the Can on down where she needed


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooood, you have NO clue!!  I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!



Shoot Unkle zdrankus I bleve even he was fraid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooood, you have NO clue!! I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!


 
Hey Mill, were you a cabbage patch baby from Cleveland, Ga?


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 11, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oHg5SJYRHA0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oHg5SJYRHA0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mill, were you a cabbage patch baby from Cleveland, Ga?
> 
> View attachment 561572





Were you on your knees when you took that pic??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Were you on your knees when you took that pic??


 
No, I was sitting on Yara's shoulders.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooood, you have NO clue!!  I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mill, were you a cabbage patch baby from Cleveland, Ga?
> 
> View attachment 561572



  

yall are killin me


----------



## Otis (Oct 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Were you on your knees when you took that pic??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a professional catcher...


Hummmm, catching what? Flys?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooood, you have NO clue!!  I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!


Well, i gotta see that! Mabe good comedy huh?


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 11, 2010)

I ran outta duct tape boys and girls and the Rican is loose....and her eyes are focused on this thread and she's licking her lips....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I ran outta duct tape boys and girls and the Rican is loose....and her eyes are focused on this thread and she's licking her lips....



Spider monkey!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I ran outta duct tape boys and girls and the Rican is loose....and her eyes are focused on this thread and she's licking her lips....


She can get free food here. I have da good stuff. Sho was good tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Spider monkey!!!!!!


Bammer, you get some 'em collards yet?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats Miss Yara
> 
> Theres a picture of her and Me together... she tops out about chest height
> 
> ...


You too Snowy??!!??  I thought I would have some back up from the gurls but noooooooo. I will be charging you fir your exam! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Oops, that funny. I bet she funny too.


I'm a saint ... don't believe a single word any of them tell ya.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a professional catcher...


Yeah but no one was able to fill my glove like "Daddy"



Hankus said:


> Crazy can bit fire outta me fore I lefted Sunday left 2 marks. Next time I seed her its
> 
> 
> 
> Auhite I off ta catched em


You loved every minute of it Hanky. Did the wittle baby get a boo-boo ... come a little closer and let mama kiss it fir ya.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooood, you have NO clue!!  I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!



I probably woudln't have jumped as high as BigOx did 



Hankus said:


> Well then send the Can on down where she needed


Don't ask fir something you might regret boy.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I was sitting on Yara's shoulders.


Do ya know how many short jokes I heard from the moment I arrived ... till the moment we drove off?!?!?!?!?



hogtrap44 said:


> Hummmm, catching what? Flys?
> 
> Well, i gotta see that! Mabe good comedy huh?



HT they are all full of it. Who are ya gonna belive .. an angel like me or a bunch of driveling fools??????


Btw ... we are buying a camper or a REALLY large tent. There will be a cover charge ... 18 to enter & 21 to drink. $1 bills not acceptable  


 Neeeeeeext!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Bammer, you get some 'em collards yet?



Nope. I'm the only one that eats greens, so i usually just get them in the cafeteria or Cracker Barrel. I never turn them down, though!
Had some really good greens at FPG with some cornbread but don't know who cooked them.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You too Snowy??!!??  I thought I would have some back up from the gurls but noooooooo. I will be charging you fir your exam!



Hey I loves ya Sista  but that don't mean ya get immunity   

besides, I'm one of the tallest WOWs...so.. naturally


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 11, 2010)

Infraction infraction infraction!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm the only one that eats greens, so i usually just get them in the cafeteria or Cracker Barrel. I never turn them down, though!
> Had some really good greens at FPG with some cornbread but don't know who cooked them.


 
Mitch is the Collardmeister.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm the only one that eats greens, so i usually just get them in the cafeteria or Cracker Barrel. I never turn them down, though!
> Had some really good greens at FPG with some cornbread but don't know who cooked them.



I think Mitch did


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You too Snowy??!!??  I thought I would have some back up from the gurls but noooooooo. I will be charging you fir your exam!
> 
> 
> I'm a saint ... don't believe a single word any of them tell ya.
> ...


Wow, you kool in dem bunny ears. I bet that RV will be sharp. Like to see it.



rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm the only one that eats greens, so i usually just get them in the cafeteria or Cracker Barrel. I never turn them down, though!
> Had some really good greens at FPG with some cornbread but don't know who cooked them.


There ya go. I bet they's good. You have to try my spicy chicken livers an mangos wid powder donuts. Mabe next time ya in range of here.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey I loves ya Sista  but that don't mean ya get immunity
> 
> besides, I'm one of the tallest WOWs...so.. naturally



I like'em tall


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I like'em tall



woohooo!!! Look out Nautical Son... Snowy's movin in


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 561631 Infraction infraction infraction!


HooooooWeeeee! Look like somebody caught a 40lb catfish!
 Boy, look at dat ssssssmile!  Tom cat done caught a canary. Ssssssssssssmile.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I like'em tall


 That is one more funny smiley. Now my side hurts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, you kool in dem bunny ears. I bet that RV will be sharp. Like to see it.
> 
> There ya go. I bet they's good. You have to try my spicy chicken livers an mangos wid powder donuts. Mabe next time ya in range of here.



Congratulations. Thats a combo that even a pregnant woman couldn't come up with.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone involved in this fantastic FPG.  This was my very first time attending one of these gatherings and I hope that it wont be the last.
> 
> I especially want to say Thank You to HOQ and Dawn for hosting this event and putting up with such a wild bunch of great people.  Also thanks to BBQBoss and RuttnBuck and their families for allowing me to borrow some of their shade while I watched these two chefs perform a masterful job in cooking up some tasty vittles.  Also thanks to "blues brother" for allowing me to see all of the food being cooked in your unbelievable smoker.  That is one heck of a smoker with some fancy gadgets for monitoring every detail of cooking.  I enjoyed everything about it.
> 
> ...


It was good to meet you Mike!!.......I'm glad you came out to spend the weekend with us!!..........It's a small world



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooood, you have NO clue!!  I was hoping Jared might give her 2 thumbs up!!






rhbama3 said:


> Spider monkey!!!!!!






rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm the only one that eats greens, so i usually just get them in the cafeteria or Cracker Barrel. I never turn them down, though!
> Had some really good greens at FPG with some cornbread but don't know who cooked them.


I see you have already been told...........But yes I cooked the collards, and cornbread!!


Good evening folks!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohooo!!! Look out Nautical Son... Snowy's movin in


We will start makin room fir your tall self .. woohoo!


hogtrap44 said:


> HooooooWeeeee! Look like somebody caught a 40lb catfish!
> Boy, look at dat ssssssmile!  Tom cat done caught a canary. Ssssssssssssmile.


Lmbo ... wait are you trying to sweet talk me by callin me thin?!?!?!


hogtrap44 said:


> That is one more funny smiley. Now my side hurts.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congratulations. Thats a combo that even a pregnant woman couldn't come up with.


Oh,whatevea. But you try. Ya be suprised bud.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was good to meet you Mike!!.......I'm glad you came out to spend the weekend with us!!..........It's a small world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch.
 Hearin bout your cooking has put a sturin in my gut. Gonna have to jet out to Cracker Barrel. Man that's good.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Auhite miz Yara ya can kist it fer me but next time ya bited me I bite back 


Auhite y'all all have a goodun I is oft ta pass out I bleve


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2010)

Auhite miz Yara ya can kist it fer me but next time ya bited me I bite back 


Auhite y'all all have a goodun I is oft ta pass out I bleve


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, it's yak sack time again. Day coming up is very big an busy day. Ya'll be good. Nite


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 11, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy!



Heeeeeeeeey!!! You left without sayin goodbye to us  

Oh well 

Yall are welcome up here, anytime


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeey!!! You left without sayin goodbye to us
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Yall are welcome up here, anytime



Gonna hafta do that more often I liked that  Sorry I loaded up and left right away. Boy it was a rough drive home. I went home took a 4 hr nap then went back to bed at 10pm


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Gonna hafta do that more often I liked that  Sorry I loaded up and left right away. Boy it was a rough drive home. I went home took a 4 hr nap then went back to bed at 10pm



   better?  

Oh yeah, sure was.... we were lights out by 9pm last night


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Cut out all that racket in here. Some of us are tryin to work. ya`ll want me to lock it down, huh??? 

























The pics on facebook were nice!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> better?
> 
> Oh yeah, sure was.... we were lights out by 9pm last night




Much Better
So you get all that dirt off the youngens?



Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket in here. Some of us are tryin to work. ya`ll want me to lock it down, huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry Nic!!
How you tonight?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket in here. Some of us are tryin to work. ya`ll want me to lock it down, huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


empty threats.... sheesh 














































Hey Nick


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket in here. Some of us are tryin to work. ya`ll want me to lock it down, huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a rock in the back of my truck for you. Imported all the way from Savannah via Warthen. You gonna be home tomorrow evening?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Much Better
> So you get all that dirt off the youngens?
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, a hawt bath and a few barrels of sand later   

Between what their dirty clothes held, the tent, tarps, shoes and them... I'd say 10lbs easy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everbody!   


Robert, I`ll be home all day. Still on house arrest. Come by any time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh,whatevea. But you try. Ya be suprised bud.
> 
> Hey Mitch.
> Hearin bout your cooking has put a sturin in my gut. Gonna have to jet out to Cracker Barrel. Man that's good.


Hey Craig!!
Those collards sure were good!!......Especially over the cornbread!!



Hankus said:


> Auhite y'all all have a goodun I is oft ta pass out I bleve


Good night Hankus



hogtrap44 said:


> Well, it's yak sack time again. Day coming up is very big an busy day. Ya'll be good. Nite


G'night Craig!!



deerehauler said:


> Howdy!


Sup DJ!!.........Your Cooler is still at Quack's. We will get it back to you as soon as possible!!



Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket in here. Some of us are tryin to work. ya`ll want me to lock it down, huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as I get the time I will post some here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey everbody!
> 
> 
> Robert, I`ll be home all day. Still on house arrest. Come by any time.



I'll give you a shout before i leave the hospital. 

Night, ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2010)

Niters Y'all


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll give you a shout before i leave the hospital.
> 
> Night, ya'll!


Night Wingman 


Jeff C. said:


> Niters Y'all



Night Jeff  


MITCH!!  

Alright.. think its bout time for me to get to bed, blek... yall have a goodun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, a hawt bath and a few barrels of sand later
> 
> Between what their dirty clothes held, the tent, tarps, shoes and them... I'd say 10lbs easy


Hey Snowy!!............I don't think we will ever be rid of all the sand!!



Nicodemus said:


> Hey everbody!


Howdy Nick!!........Sure wish you could have made it this weekend!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'll give you a shout before i leave the hospital.
> 
> Night, ya'll!


G'night Robert!!........Hope your day goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, a hawt bath and a few barrels of sand later
> 
> Between what their dirty clothes held, the tent, tarps, shoes and them... I'd say 10lbs easy



Wow well you could have made them a sandbox 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup DJ!!.........Your Cooler is still at Quack's. We will get it back to you as soon as possible!!


As long as someone has it cause it was borrowed



SnowHunter said:


> )
> 
> Alright.. think its bout time for me to get to bed, blek... yall have a goodun



Nighty Night



Jeff C. said:


> Niters Y'all


Night Jeff!



rhbama3 said:


> I'll give you a shout before i leave the hospital.
> 
> Night, ya'll!


Night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup DJ!!.........Your Cooler is still at Quack's. We will get it back to you as soon as possible!!





deerehauler said:


> As long as someone has it cause it was borrowed


It is accounted for!!..........I got your message while I was still there, but the cellphone signal was so weak there I couldn't make out what you were saying in the message till I got home!!............I was wondering whose cooler that was


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is accounted for!!..........I got your message while I was still there, but the cellphone signal was so weak there I couldn't make out what you were saying in the message till I got home!!............I was wondering whose cooler that was



got  30 mins from my house when I remeberedI forgot it!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 12, 2010)

Morning all , finally got the remainder of the gear cleaned up and repacked, ready for the next outing.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornin'....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 12, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all , finally got the remainder of the gear cleaned up and repacked, ready for the next outing.





OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'....



Morning folks....


I am still wondering how I got sand on the inside roof of my tent.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all , finally got the remainder of the gear cleaned up and repacked, ready for the next outing.



Not me 



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'....



Easy wid that thing 



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....
> 
> I am still wondering how I got sand on the inside roof of my tent.....



I'm wonderin how I got sand lots of places 







In my gear that is


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and me both brother....All I gotta do now is get some new containers for all the junk I bring and I will be ready for the next one...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornin Heather 

Mornin to the rest of you hard tails as well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2010)

good morning all...still a bit tired so I'm off to nodsville again!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Heather
> 
> Mornin to the rest of you hard tails as well.





boneboy96 said:


> good morning all...still a bit tired so I'm off to nodsville again!



Morning.....I am glad to be back at work....Now I can get some sleep.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2010)

morning peeps!
Gotta run!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornen yall,  auhite gots ta warsh me gneal then outta here


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

mornin y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

mornin`...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> mornin`...



How's the knee feeling hunny?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How's the knee feeling hunny?





Hurts some, but I`m actually gettin` used too it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornin' all....everyone talkin about all the sand in their stuff. I reckon bein the last one to leave wasn't so bad afterall I had very little sand in anything....everything was dry by the time I packed up.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hurts some, but I`m actually gettin` used too it.


Well don't do anything to make the healin longer, please.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' all....everyone talkin about all the sand in their stuff. I reckon bein the last one to leave wasn't so bad afterall I had very little sand in anything....everything was dry by the time I packed up.



I had to wash my hair three times, before it could feel clean. Oh and my washcloth had never ever ever ever been that color before, blek.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well don't do anything to make the healin longer, please.




I`m tryin` not too. It ain`t easy. I got things needs doin`.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornin'Yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` not too. It ain`t easy. I got things needs doin`.



Mornin Nic....how much longer before you are more mobile???



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'Yall.



Mornin' Sulli


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff, I hope after I go to my appointment tomorrow, he`ll at least let me drive some. I got to get out some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, I hope after I go to my appointment tomorrow, he`ll at least let me drive some. I got to get out some.



WOW.....you haven't even been able to drive???? I know you have to be getting 'Stir Crazy' then!!! 

Just be careful when he cuts you loose....it'll be tempting to overdo.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, I hope after I go to my appointment tomorrow, he`ll at least let me drive some. I got to get out some.



When I busted my left leg the idjit doc wouldn't let me drive til I was near off crutches. Tried to tell him I was tired of bummin a ride all over and the ol truk I had was automatic. Idjit doctors think the world stops or sumthin wen yer laid up. Auhite minirant over


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Mornin' sweetie


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` not too. It ain`t easy. I got things needs doin`.


Don'tcha have a boy for that???


jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'Yall.



Mornin Sulli ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' sweetie



Mornin Jeff!!!  

Yanno.. I KNOW I had several things to get done today... be danged if I can remember em


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin Snowy ... I love the new FB profile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don'tcha have a boy for that??





Yea, and he`s a big help, but he also works full time, and tomcats all over the countryside, so I don`t hinder him unless I have too. Plus, most things I want to do myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff!!!
> 
> Yanno.. I KNOW I had several things to get done today... be danged if I can remember em





I've got nothing BIG pending, just some piddlin'. I'm gettin' a little bored already. We need another gathering between now and WAR


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2010)

hello


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, and he`s a big help, but he also works full time, and tomcats all over the countryside, so I don`t hinder him unless I have too. Plus, most things I want to do myself.



Well then sir ... patience is a virtue. Hang in there Papa Nic and soon enough, you'll be wrestling gators and climbing the poles.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Snowy ... I love the new FB profile.


Mornin Yara 

Thanks  Hopefully we can get things off to a good but slow start 



Nicodemus said:


> Yea, and he`s a big help, but he also works full time, and tomcats all over the countryside, so I don`t hinder him unless I have too. Plus, most things I want to do myself.



Mornin Nick  Glad yer feelin better, but I know whatcha mean bout cabin fever... slow n easy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Snowy ... I love the new FB profile.



Nice avi Yara


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got nothing BIG pending, just some piddlin'. I'm gettin' a little bored already. *We need another gathering between now and WAR*



The mexican & I are trying to work on that.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got nothing BIG pending, just some piddlin'. I'm gettin' a little bored already. We need another gathering between now and WAR


Lawdy I'm still recovering from 2 weekends of camping  But, I think there will be one in January 


Strych9 said:


> hello



Mornin Josh


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy strych did yer truk clean up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hello



Hey.... sirtalksalot


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice avi Yara



I had to try out BBQBOSS bed, since it's all I heard bout


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Were you on your knees when you took that pic??



I got'ta quit peeking in here.  This one nearly cost me a laptop.


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey snowy, hank and jeff!

I aint got my truck cleaned up yet...whens the next rain comin?

God gave me 2 ears and 1 mouth, so I figure I should listen twice as much as I talk!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well then sir ... patience is a virtue. Hang in there Papa Nic and soon enough, you'll be wrestling gators and climbing the poles.





I`m doin` almost everthing I`m supposed to be doin`.  Gators, varmints, huntin`, fishin` and my primitive skills, yes, climbin` poles and all that hard work, NO. The glamour went outa that several years ago!!  




SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yara
> 
> Thanks  Hopefully we can get things off to a good but slow start
> 
> ...






Snowy!!!!! Let`s go in the chicken raisin` business!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I had to try out BBQBOSS bed, since it's all I heard bout



You got two-for-1 with that one then....'hay bales' and '2 thumbs up'


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Hey snowy, hank and jeff!
> 
> I aint got my truck cleaned up yet...whens the next rain comin?
> 
> God gave me 2 ears and 1 mouth, so I figure I should listen twice as much as I talk!



I'm deaf in one ear and can't hear good outta the other so.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Hey snowy, hank and jeff!
> 
> I aint got my truck cleaned up yet...whens the next rain comin?
> 
> God gave me 2 ears and 1 mouth, so I figure I should listen twice as much as I talk!



Ya know I never thought my Nissan would ever be unmuddy and shorely not clean, but after 6 months sittin in the yard it almost looks respectable


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I aint got my truck cleaned up yet...whens the next rain comin?



I think I heard tomorrow....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` almost everthing I`m supposed to be doin`.  Gators, varmints, huntin`, fishin` and my primitive skills, yes, climbin` poles and all that hard work, NO. The glamour went outa that several years ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's what makes you so great hunny.


Jeff C. said:


> You got two-for-1 with that one then....'hay bales' and '2 thumbs up'


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Hey snowy, hank and jeff!
> 
> I aint got my truck cleaned up yet...whens the next rain comin?
> 
> God gave me 2 ears and 1 mouth, so I figure I should listen twice as much as I talk!


I was afeered someone stole ya vocal cords or somethin 


Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` almost everthing I`m supposed to be doin`.  Gators, varmints, huntin`, fishin` and my primitive skills, yes, climbin` poles and all that hard work, NO. The glamour went outa that several years ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yathink you could keep up? 

You'd make one heckuva partner  But would The Redhead allow ya to scald and pluck anythin?  

I'll say one thing....Na agreed on 200+ layin hens  This place is gonna look like a massive pillow fight gone bad come molting season


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm deaf in one ear and can't hear good outta the other so.....



well I'll be durn that explains a lot



Hankus said:


> Ya know I never thought my Nissan would ever be unmuddy and shorely not clean, but after 6 months sittin in the yard it almost looks respectable



pimp that thang!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice avi Yara





YaraG. said:


> I had to try out BBQBOSS bed, since it's all I heard bout


I'm sure Bigox can appreciate it too!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I was afeered someone stole ya vocal cords or somethin



I was in horrible shape Saturday due to that Fireball Cinnamon Whisky Hankus shared with us on Friday


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> But that's what makes you so great hunny.




I got you fooled!!   




SnowHunter said:


> I was afeered someone stole ya vocal cords or somethin
> Yathink you could keep up?
> 
> You'd make one heckuva partner  But would The Redhead allow ya to scald and pluck anythin?
> ...





We got feathers everywhere too. Looks like a bomb went off at Colonel Sanders house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I was in horrible shape Saturday due to that Fireball Cinnamon Whisky Hankus shared with us on Friday



Never did try that Fireball stuff....probably a good thing too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> well I'll be durn that explains a lot
> 
> 
> 
> pimp that thang!



If I get a motor and new lites before WAR that will be pimped enuff.  may have to knock the muffler off though so it rumbles otherwise y'all mite not recognize me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If I get a motor and new lites before WAR that will be pimped enuff.  may have to knock the muffler off though so it rumbles otherwise y'all mite not recognize me



We've got to have that _RUMBLE_ you might as well go ahead and drop a V8 in it


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure Bigox can appreciate it too!!!


Watch the avi .....


Nicodemus said:


> I got you fooled!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pppfffttt what ever!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure Bigox can appreciate it too!!!



Sure I guess...not that I have any idea what you're talking about. 

I knocked out about 11:30 last night and then my wife woke me up around 1:30 and I rolled over and said that it was ok to play twister in the bathroom.  She busted up laughing and asked what the heck I was talking about.  I swear someone was giving subliminal messages at FPG


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Sure I guess...not that I have any idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I knocked out about 11:30 last night and then my wife woke me up around 1:30 and I rolled over and said that it was ok to play twister in the bathroom.  She busted up laughing and asked what the heck I was talking about.  I swear someone was giving subliminal messages at FPG



Just for the record, Lee.....I had a good talk with Jared about that last night. Sorry bro!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I was in horrible shape Saturday due to that Fireball Cinnamon Whisky Hankus shared with us on Friday



I remember twistin yer arm real hard 



Jeff C. said:


> Never did try that Fireball stuff....probably a good thing too!!!



Its good stuff mebbe I bring some to WAR


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I was in horrible shape Saturday due to that Fireball Cinnamon Whisky Hankus shared with us on Friday


 ack, well, I feel yer pain there, then... cept the last thing that got me was Da Debil Juice  


Nicodemus said:


> I got you fooled!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh yeah, gotta love explosive molts 


bigox911 said:


> Sure I guess...not that I have any idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I knocked out about 11:30 last night and then my wife woke me up around 1:30 and I rolled over and said that it was ok to play twister in the bathroom.  She busted up laughing and asked what the heck I was talking about.  I swear someone was giving subliminal messages at FPG


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just for the record, Lee.....I had a good talk with Jared about that last night. Sorry bro!!!



Nothing to be sorry for my friend 

BTW...I don't know if I ever said it....but thanks for the Glenlivet Friday night.  Perfect for sippin on the cool night.  Next time...my treat buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Nothing to be sorry for my friend
> 
> BTW...I don't know if I ever said it....but thanks for the Glenlivet Friday night.  Perfect for sippin on the cool night.  Next time...my treat buddy.



Glad to share!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I remember twistin yer arm real hard
> 
> 
> 
> Its good stuff mebbe I bring some to WAR



How about we tie Quack up and take that apple moonshine, that's safely stored in his house


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How about we tie Quack up and take that apple moonshine, that's safely stored in his house





When was it left there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How about we tie Quack up and take that apple moonshine, that's safely stored in his house



It would be VERY difficult to tie-up Quack....ever since the 'Two Thumbs Up' incident, he is constantly lookin' over his shoulder


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I had to try out BBQBOSS bed, since it's all I heard bout



You rang?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Yara-  my wife was looking through all your pics on FB and she came into the office last night and asked me if i had seen them and i said no.  she said i cant believe im actually showing these to you but look at these right here.  Then she got mad when i wouldn't pay her any attention! How does that work?!?!?!?!    

Oh, nice pics!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I remember twistin yer arm real hard
> 
> 
> 
> Its good stuff mebbe I bring some to WAR



that stuff is nasty dude....


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How about we tie Quack up and take that apple moonshine, that's safely stored in his house



I'm in  you be the distraction, and take Strych with ya. There will be no resistance then 



Jeff C. said:


> It would be VERY difficult to tie-up Quack....ever since the 'Two Thumbs Up' incident, he is constantly lookin' over his shoulder



Ol Wiplash Quack, that's what they call him


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> that stuff is nasty dude....



Not if ya like cinnamon


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm in  you be the distraction, and take Strych with ya. There will be no resistance then
> 
> 
> 
> Ol Wiplash Quack, that's what they call him



Heck just send Strych in there and Dawn will grab the stuff and walk out with him


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When was it left there?


This weekend 


Jeff C. said:


> It would be VERY difficult to tie-up Quack....ever since the 'Two Thumbs Up' incident, he is constantly lookin' over his shoulder


I know ... every time I walked by he flinched 


BBQBOSS said:


> You rang?


Your bed is itchy and smelled kinds funny too, blek.


BBQBOSS said:


> Yara-  my wife was looking through all your pics on FB and she came into the office last night and asked me if i had seen them and i said no.  she said i cant believe im actually showing these to you but look at these right here.  Then she got mad when i wouldn't pay her any attention! How does that work?!?!?!?!
> 
> Oh, nice pics!


Wut I do now?????!!!!!????


Hankus said:


> I'm in  you be the distraction, and take Strych with ya. There will be no resistance then
> 
> 
> 
> Ol Wiplash Quack, that's what they call him


Ninja Yara and her sidekick


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm in  you be the distraction, and take Strych with ya. There will be no resistance then
> 
> 
> 
> Ol Wiplash Quack, that's what they call him





bigox911 said:


> Heck just send Strych in there and Dawn will grab the stuff and walk out with him



If none of that works...we can always fall back and implement plan B........Jared


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not if ya like cinnamon



I like cinnamon... in a stick of chewing gum... not by the drank! 



bigox911 said:


> Heck just send Strych in there and Dawn will grab the stuff and walk out with him



Yeah that dang strychy gets em all... He got a "Hot"  comment from Dawn while im only "cute".  The fat boys never get any love. 



YaraG. said:


> This weekend
> 
> I know ... every time I walked by he flinched
> 
> ...



Nice avvy!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I like cinnamon... in a stick of chewing gum... not by the drank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeeaah  I tend yo be sweet when fed well.

Who ever missed this FPG, missed some amazing steaks by our very own BBQBOSS. Mmmm finger lickin good ... even if mine is what y'all call dead.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Heck just send Strych in there and Dawn will grab the stuff and walk out with him



That's the best plan yet 



BBQBOSS said:


> I like cinnamon... in a stick of chewing gum... not by the drank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like drankin a redhot  and I love ya







































Cookin


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm deaf in one ear and can't hear good outta the other so.....



Oh don't even go there Jeff....U know I can't hear squat!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh don't even go there Jeff....U know I can't hear squat!



Oh please, I have to repeat the same thing to my daughter every day 20x .... "I can't hear you Sarah speak up"


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Yo......   just a passing thru...  Yall be having a good one, ya hear.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Pics are up .... new thread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pics are up .... new thread!


 
Would it kill ya to put a link to it in here?

Oh, and HEYYYY !!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would it kill ya to put a link to it in here?
> 
> Oh, and HEYYYY !!!!



You lazy behind!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575619

Here ya go lazy Can....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You lazy behind!


 You know nothing of my behind. Move along Bunny Girl...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know nothing of my behind. Move along Bunny Girl...



Oh yes I do but we will keep that to our selves



Nic please check your e-mail ..... incoming!!!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I am sick and tired of being a sorry loser flea bitten mutt fan....mover over fellers.....
> 
> 
> 
> *R O L L      T I D E*​





​


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Self! said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by BBQBOSS
> I am sick and tired of being a sorry loser flea bitten mutt fan....mover over fellers.....
> 
> 
> ...






Self! said:


> [/CENTER]




Whachu cheerin for?  Didn't my Gamechikens learn yall anything?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Self! said:


> IM GAY AND TWO NEW MALE STRIPPAS JUST MOVED IN WITH ME!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



  Is right....is he the one that had the rash on his arm?  Nasty jacklegs


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Is right....is he the one that had the rash on his arm?  Nasty jacklegs



If he is, I'd like to buy that man a beer!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Why did everyone leave so early?

I woke up this morning and fpg was empty


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice sig line Raineman  


How drunk was I when I said that


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Why did everyone leave so early?
> 
> I woke up this morning and fpg was empty



Everybody ran to the sto....we'll be back in a few!



Hankus said:


> Nice sig line Raineman
> 
> 
> How drunk was I when I said that



At that point, you were pretty drunk, but not enough to drink a bud light lime, if that tells you anything.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nice sig line Raineman



It should say "Just call me Behind-the-scenes......"


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It should say "Just call me Behind-the-scenes......"



Or That Guy  

That Guy refers to a person who appears in the background of a photograph often without the consent or knowledge of the photogropher of subjects of the picture. That guy often takes the focus of the photo off the intended subject. That guy is often seen making a funny face or rude gesture, commonly a...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Or That Guy
> 
> That Guy refers to a person who appears in the background of a photograph often without the consent or knowledge of the photogropher of subjects of the picture. That guy often takes the focus of the photo off the intended subject. That guy is often seen making a funny face or rude gesture, commonly a...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nice sig line Raineman
> 
> 
> How drunk was I when I said that





Strych9 said:


> Everybody ran to the sto....we'll be back in a few!
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, you were pretty drunk, but not enough to drink a bud light lime, if that tells you anything.


Hankus,you were talking to Josh when you said that.You were trying to get Josh to drink more,but Josh wouldn't because he had something to do the next day(I think)Then out came your quote


OutFishHim said:


> It should say "Just call me Behind-the-scenes......"





bigox911 said:


> Or That Guy
> 
> That Guy refers to a person who appears in the background of a photograph often without the consent or knowledge of the photogropher of subjects of the picture. That guy often takes the focus of the photo off the intended subject. That guy is often seen making a funny face or rude gesture, commonly a...



I wasn't behind the scenes,I was in that truck first,they sat in front of me


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I wasn't behind the scenes,I was in that truck first,they sat in front of me



  <--- I never type that any more without grinning


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks y'all I kinda remember now kinda


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <--- I never type that any more without grinning



What happened behind the scenes stays at FPG....but I can remember


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <--- I never type that any more without grinning



Me neither brother me neither


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <--- I never type that any more without grinning


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

One more thing.

Next time someone starts screaming JEFF! JEFF! JEFF! at 2 in the morning......use a last name.
I come busting out of my tent,only to find out it was Jeff C's wife screaming for him


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks y'all I kinda remember now kinda



I do remember ol Strych walkin round with a gallon jug of H2O most of Saturday though  



Me after I typed that >>>>>


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> One more thing.
> 
> Next time someone starts screaming JEFF! JEFF! JEFF! at 2 in the morning......use a last name.
> I come busting out of my tent,only to find out it was Jeff C's wife screaming for him



Jared was having a seizure...doesn't matter what name she was calling.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jared was having a seizure...doesn't matter what name she was calling.



She gets a pass.  Ruttbuck, snowhunter, Dj, ?, And nathan respond to very well to Jared and his parents needs.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 12, 2010)

And Rhbama almost got a wake up call


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She gets a pass.  Ruttbuck, snowhunter, Dj, ?, And nathan respond to very well to Jared and his parents needs.



Yessir she shore does. Anybody got a problem can see me 2 beers into the next gathering


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jared was having a seizure...doesn't matter what name she was calling.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> She gets a pass.  Ruttbuck, snowhunter, Dj, ?, And nathan respond to very well to Jared and his parents needs.





Hankus said:


> Yessir she shore does. Anybody got a problem can see me 2 beers into the next gathering



I understand that,I surely do....But after apple drink,peach drink and don't know what other fruit that had been converted to alcohol,I was skeered too


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I had to try out BBQBOSS bed, since it's all I heard bout



Ahem...not the only bed you tried out...remember?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2010)

Did I hear ???????? 

Guess what????
















I'm outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Good evening folks!! Dropping by on my way out the door!!

Just wanted to let ya'll know I got my Pics up from FPG

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5403017#post5403017

Catch Ya'll later tonight!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Can`t believe I let to dadblame wimmin talk me into this...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> One more thing.
> 
> Next time someone starts screaming JEFF! JEFF! JEFF! at 2 in the morning......use a last name.
> I come busting out of my tent,only to find out it was Jeff C's wife screaming for him



Sorry about that Jeff....I heard the screaming, but did not hear JEFF. I was wondering where the screaming was coming from, when Mitch informed me it was Teri screaming for me from the tent. 



Jeff Raines said:


> I understand that,I surely do....But after apple drink,peach drink and don't know what other fruit that had been converted to alcohol,I was skeered too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t believe I let to dadblame wimmin talk me into this...



 You have a Facebook page now....don't ya!?!?!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

big ol pile of fresh deer 'sign' in my front yard...

...after 3 dang days of hunting them somewhere else


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> big ol pile of fresh deer 'sign' in my front yard...



Might be raisenettes,go try some and let us know


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> big ol pile of fresh deer 'sign' in my front yard...
> 
> ...after 3 dang days of hunting them somewhere else



Tryin' not to----->   So I'll just----->


When would it be a good time to make that delivery???
Jared and I would be coming by to see you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You have a Facebook page now....don't ya!?!?!





Ain`t sayin`!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t sayin`!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t sayin`!



Hello Friend.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Might be raisenettes,go try some and let us know


oh i already did. definitely a 8 point buck, 4 years old, last ate okra (mine) and gardenias (moms), first name freddy, lives at the big oak tree...


Jeff C. said:


> Tryin' not to----->   So I'll just----->
> 
> 
> When would it be a good time to make that delivery???
> Jared and I would be coming by to see you.



im not sure right now and my parents are not around to ask, ill get back to ya with a answer soon.

yall will get to meet flossie


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello Friend.







slip said:


> oh i already did. definitely a 8 point buck, 4 years old, last ate okra (mine) and gardenias (moms), first name freddy, lives at the big oak tree...
> 
> 
> im not sure right now and my parents are not around to ask, ill get back to ya with a answer soon.
> ...



 Gotcha!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t sayin`!



would you be my freeand?


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate atlanta and all the surrounding counties and the people that moved here from the north.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> I hate atlanta and all the surrounding counties and the people that moved here from the north.



Could you be more specific.....or not???


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> big ol pile of fresh deer 'sign' in my front yard...
> 
> ...after 3 dang days of hunting them somewhere else


Go figure, right?   



deermeat270 said:


> I hate atlanta and all the surrounding counties and the people that moved here from the north.



AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is another link for Ya'll.........baldfish Killed a fair buck this morning with his Flintlock

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575709&highlight=


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here is another link for Ya'll.........baldfish Killed a fair buck this morning with his Flintlock
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575709&highlight=



Got it! 

Great FPG pics Mitch!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> would you be my freeand?


 
Look!!! It's Jeff Behind the Scenes..



SnowHunter said:


> Got it!
> 
> Great FPG pics Mitch!!!


 

HIDEEEHOOOOO NEIGHBORS !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Slip?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Slip?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Slip?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Slip?


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip?





Nicodemus said:


> Slip?





Nicodemus said:


> Slip?



had to go stir the fire

Yo?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Listen to me when I`m talkin` to, son!!! I see you down there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> had to go stir the fire
> 
> Yo?





Stubborn youngun! Join facebook!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look!!! It's Jeff Behind the Scenes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeeeeeeeey Bro  how goes it down yonder?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stubborn youngun! Join facebook!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stubborn youngun! Join facebook!



nick


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahem...not the only bed you tried out...remember?


How could I forget my favorite nurse?? Yara you idjit!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Can`t believe I let to dadblame wimmin talk me into this...



and you love it!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Evening Folks..


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stubborn youngun! Join facebook!



Nic? is that really you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic? is that really you?





Quit sassin` me son. Join facebook.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit sassin` me son. Join facebook.



 gotta give ya a  



the swamp doctor gone hi tech, its official.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeey Bro  how goes it down yonder?


 
Got Colin's final practice in before the JV GISA State Championships tomorrow.  Can't wait to see how he does..


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit sassin` me son. Join facebook.



Now who's pushing FB on someone else, eh eh eh???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got Colin's final practice in before the JV GISA State Championships tomorrow.  Can't wait to see how he does..



Pass on the " Good Luck " to him for me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy Ho friends and neighbors!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta give ya a
> 
> 
> 
> the swamp doctor gone hi tech, its official.



It was bound to happen sooner or later..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Ho friends and neighbors!!



Yo..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Ho friends and neighbors!!



S'up


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta give ya a
> 
> 
> 
> the swamp doctor gone hi tech, its official.





You gonna join, tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Pass on the " Good Luck " to him for me...


 
Will do Kim, thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Now who's pushing FB on someone else, eh eh eh???





You hush!!!  This is partly your fault!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok,  Lesson learned this week....

Even when you gut tells ya one thing, and your son says Please 3 times over, Go with your gut and not let him take the Bike out to his Mom's house.






It just may come back in piece's as mine did....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna join, tonight!


 
When are you gonna join? I looked up your name and all the ones I found had a much better tan than you do..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You hush!!!  This is partly your fault!!



I vote it's her fault every time there is an at fault call...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When are you gonna join? I looked up your name and all the ones I found had a much better tan than you do..




Those are my cousins!  




Redneck Maguiver said:


> I vote it's her fault every time there is an at fault call...





She`s trouble!!   






















SLIP!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> you hush!!!  This is partly your fault!!






redneck maguiver said:


> i vote it's her fault every time there is an at fault call...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I vote it's her fault every time there is an at fault call...


 
So you're sayin that everytime something bad happens, regardless of who does it, Yara gets the infraction? I like that idea. Heck 60Grit might even come back under those conditions...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those are my cousins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tis not moi .....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're sayin that everytime something bad happens, regardless of who does it, Yara gets the infraction? I like that idea. Heck 60Grit might even come back under those conditions...



Oh that's it ... I want a divorce!! Oh and i'm taking the camper too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Slip???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oh that's it ... I want a divorce!! Oh and i'm taking the camper too!


 
Divorce? I must have drank more than I thought this weekend...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip???????



Slip answer the man already!!! He is gonna make me deaf with all of his screamin!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Ho friends and neighbors!!


what up Quack. 


Nicodemus said:


> You gonna join, tonight!


maybe...


Nicodemus said:


> Slip???????





YaraG. said:


> Slip answer the man already!!! He is gonna make me deaf with all of his screamin!!!



sorry i was walkin the dogs, couldnt hear a thing...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Slip, if you don`t join, tonight, I`m gonna ban you...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got home a few minutes ago from the Big House. The day was even longer than i expected so apologies to Nic for not coming by this evening. Maybe tomorrow if thats okay.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, if you don`t join, tonight, I`m gonna ban you...


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, if you don`t join, tonight, I`m gonna ban you...



promise?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Divorce? I must have drank more than I thought this weekend...



You don't remeber our vows??? You even had them engraved on our ....   I see how much it meant to you!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home a few minutes ago from the Big House. The day was even longer than i expected so apologies to Nic for not coming by this evening. Maybe tomorrow if thats okay.





That will be fine Robert. While you`re here, I have a really nice gift I made to give to Slip. I think I`ll give it to to instead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

That place moves too fast!!!


----------



## Resica (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna join, tonight!



Unbelievable. Jim Bridger would be proud!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That place moves too fast!!!



The more friends you have the faster it moves


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That place moves too fast!!!


see!


Jeff Raines said:


> The more friends you have the faster it moves



oh, i guess i'd be alright then...


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got Colin's final practice in before the JV GISA State Championships tomorrow.  Can't wait to see how he does..


    

Let us know how it goes  


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Lesson learned this week....
> 
> Even when you gut tells ya one thing, and your son says Please 3 times over, Go with your gut and not let him take the Bike out to his Mom's house.
> 
> ...



Hate it for ya Kim


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That place moves too fast!!!


 
We can show you some finger exercises to do to limber em' up...


SnowHunter said:


>


 
Will do FarmBabe. Looking at last years results in his class & division he should be coming in around 60th or 70th based on his times out of 160 boys competing. We'll see how it goes and just hope he isn't overwhelmed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We can show you some finger exercises to do to limber em' up...


Just don't do it anywhere near Bigox...........I hear he is a little Thumb shy these day's!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That place moves too fast!!!



 its true you have joined up



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just don't do it anywhere near Bigox...........I hear he is a little Thumb shy these day's!!



  double coon fangered


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Evenin'.....whas gwine own up in heah???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....whas gwine own up in heah???


 
You REALLY don't wanna know...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You REALLY don't wanna know...



Ain't that the truth


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You REALLY don't wanna know...



 And you know.....that means I probably do!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You REALLY don't wanna know...



Btw....tell Colin Good Luck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Btw....tell Colin Good Luck!!!


 
Will do Jeff, thanks.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> And you know.....that means I probably do!!



Next time me and sulli go on a trip we gunna take ya. Thata way next time they say ya don't wanna know you will bleve them


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

okay Nic you won..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Next time me and sulli go on a trip we gunna take ya. Thata way next time they say ya don't wanna know you will bleve them



 I'm in!! 




































Can Jared go???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....whas gwine own up in heah???


Evenin Jeff!!........Glad to hear Jared is doing better!!



Jeff C. said:


> Btw....tell Colin Good Luck!!!


X2!!



This place is moving slower than snail snot!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> okay Nic you won..



Beat by a crippled old man  
Bet ya didn't run hard enuff to lose and be tired


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evenin Jeff!!........Glad to hear Jared is doing better!!
> 
> X2!!
> 
> ...



Thank ya Mitch... yep he's back to his normal self now. Walkin' up and down the road with his big stick....hollerin' at the dogs that are runnin' loose and barkin' at him


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure can long as he's belted in at shotgun or drivin cause theys no way he's ridin in the back seat and gettin a free shot at a coon fangerin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> okay Nic you won..



You signed up too??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You signed up too??


Your turn slow poke...



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!


 
Hey Squeaky


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sure can long as he's belted in at shotgun or drivin cause theys no way he's ridin in the back seat and gettin a free shot at a coon fangerin



You don't want him drivin'......don't ask me how I know??

You'd be better off with the alternative


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beat by a crippled old man
> Bet ya didn't run hard enuff to lose and be tired


but he was gunna 'ban' me...


Jeff C. said:


> You signed up too??


for now...


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!



where you been?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your turn slow poke...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Squeaky



Hey!!! :biggrin: 



Hankus said:


>



How you be???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!



Did you forget sumpin'-------->


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> okay Nic you won..





Good thing!! I was right before sendin` you a ton of deep gloom!!!! 


Now, send me a friendship request before my danged old feelins git hurt! You hear me???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't want him drivin'......don't ask me how I know??
> 
> You'd be better off with the alternative



If I get the Nissan runnin he can sit on the lightbar or the brushguard  mebbe we jus turn him loose in it and we ride on the lightbar and brushguard  he shore caint hurt it no more than I have


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> but he was gunna 'ban' me...
> 
> for now...
> 
> ...



I've been here. Where have you been?



Jeff C. said:


> Did you forget sumpin'-------->



Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 12, 2010)

bunch of midgets...errr...idgits


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Gotta go! Night younguns!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Dangit....y'all gonna make me go to my Facebook that I never use


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> but he was gunna 'ban' me...
> 
> for now...
> 
> ...



He threatened me with the same thing jus a few days ago. Must be the meds  



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> How you be???


Supposed to be doin calculus homewerk but I'm fone postin instead. That considered I'm finer than a frogs hair split 3 ways


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nite SGG this  is fer you


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!


Good evening & good night, lol.


Self! said:


> bunch of midgets...errr...idgits



Excuse you sir?? I think the cold is gettin to ya!


What's Slips handle on FB y'all??? You can run but ya can't hide for ever boy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Nite bammer!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good evening & good night, lol.
> 
> 
> Excuse you sir?? I think the cold is gettin to ya!
> ...


 



cold? Not here in Texico!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Come to think of it....I'm gonna go spend a little time with Jared and Teri for they go to bed. 

Niters Y'all!!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good evening & good night, lol.
> 
> 
> Excuse you sir?? I think the cold is gettin to ya!
> ...



im guessing they go by real names and not screen names?



Night everyone thats going to bed..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sure can long as he's belted in at shotgun or drivin cause theys no way he's ridin in the back seat and gettin a free shot at a coon fangerin


........You owe me a new keyboard for that one!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!


Hey Karen!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!


G'night Robert!!.......Hope you have a better day tomorrow!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 12, 2010)

Evening yall!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> im guessing they go by real names and not screen names?
> 
> 
> 
> Night everyone thats going to bed..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t believe I let to dadblame wimmin talk me into this...


Yara may have "started" it, but by Gawd I made ya finish it, own up to it ya ol grouch, or should I tell'em 'bout the sock?!?



slip said:


> but he was gunna 'ban' me...
> 
> for now...
> 
> ...


You're on & ain't added me yet?!?!?



Jeff C. said:


> Dangit....y'all gonna make me go to my Facebook that I never use


 I've "used" it................ 
Later ya'll........... I "out did" myself tonight, salmon crochet's, mashed tater's & english pea's, man I love that combo!!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yara may have "started" it, but by Gawd I made ya finish it, own up to it ya ol grouch, or should I tell'em 'bout the sock?!?
> 
> 
> You're on & ain't added me yet?!?!?
> ...



im not 'on' i just made one and clicked off for now

when i was making it, it said "people you might know" and you were on there...so i clicked "add" and it said it had a problem.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening yall!!



Evenin...

What yall know good tonight??


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

To all of who have befriended me over there, thank you kindly!  

Slip!!!??? I`m waitin`....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> im not 'on' i just made one and clicked off for now
> 
> when i was making it, it said "people you might know" and you were on there...so i clicked "add" and it said it had a problem.


Well dang, hate that, I just hear Chief say he was leaving town & couldn't deliver a special "package"! 



bigox911 said:


> Evenin...
> 
> What yall know good tonight??


Hey Sweetness, I'm "Better than I Deserve", how u?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of who have befriended me over there, thank you kindly!
> 
> Slip!!!??? I`m waitin`....


"Sock'it" to'em Nic!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin...
> 
> What yall know good tonight??



Not a hole lot of nothing!



Nicodemus said:


> To all of who have befriended me over there, thank you kindly!
> 
> Slip!!!??? I`m waitin`....



Hey ya Nic!! Glad to see you are a facebooker now too!!



Keebs said:


> Well dang, hate that, I just hear Chief say he was leaving town & couldn't deliver a special "package"!
> 
> 
> Hey Sweetness, I'm "Better than I Deserve", how u?



Hello!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sweetness, I'm "Better than I Deserve", how u?



Bout the same...Been thinkin about you this week 

Hope things are improvin for yall


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of who have befriended me over there, thank you kindly!
> 
> Slip!!!??? I`m waitin`....


ill log back on in a little while and try again.

i think it was because my computer was acting slow at the time too...


Keebs said:


> Well dang, hate that, I just hear Chief say he was leaving town & couldn't deliver a special "package"!
> 
> 
> Hey Sweetness, I'm "Better than I Deserve", how u?



said no such thing


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not a hole lot of nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always love seeing you!!!  



bigox911 said:


> Bout the same...Been thinkin about you this week
> 
> Hope things are improvin for yall


Thanks darlin', same goes to you too! 



slip said:


> ill log back on in a little while and try again.
> 
> i think it was because my computer was acting slow at the time too...
> 
> ...



ok, you'll get a pass.................... this time (again) 
Ok, night folks, but 'for I go............. ya'll, thank you for your thoughts & such the other night when I got word 'bout my Unc, he was a special, special person in my life, ya'll know how the "baby of the family" types are, well, he went beyond that in my book & looking around at the funeral, there sure was testament to that!
Nic, glad ya got signed up and our deal is sealed, love ya darlin', keep that leg up & that sock on.................. "or else"!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I always love seeing you!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks darlin', same goes to you too!
> ...



As I do feel the same!! You have a wonderful night!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

Nic....after a search of 510 people...i didnt find you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yara may have "started" it, but by Gawd I made ya finish it, own up to it ya ol grouch, or should I tell'em 'bout the sock?!?
> 
> 
> You're on & ain't added me yet?!?!?
> ...





I consider it a priveledge for a WOW to come over to my house and put my socks on for me!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic....after a search of 510 people...i didnt find you.



You idjit .....  How could you not find Papa Nic? Are ya blind???


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You idjit .....   How could you not find Papa Nic? Are ya blind???



thank you!

dunno...must of over looked it.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm out as well folks!!......Catch Ya'll on the flip side!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Morning folks..  Ya'll have a Great Hump day....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

morning folks.....


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 13, 2010)

Morning, what a beautiful day God has provided for us. Enjoy it, and keep it simple. Well as best as possible with Yara on line. you know how those transplanted Yankees are. Dang trouble makers.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Gonna be a good day  Got up and could hear the owls "monkey callin" and the roosters singin up the sun   

Mornen F14, Tiny and RM


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Gonna be a good day  Got up and could hear the owls "monkey callin" and the roosters singin up the sun
> 
> Mornen F14, Tiny and RM





F14Gunner said:


> Morning, what a beautiful day God has provided for us. Enjoy it, and keep it simple. Well as best as possible with Yara on line. you know how those transplanted Yankees are. Dang trouble makers.



Morning  to you both....Some cooler temps are coming!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 13, 2010)

Good Morning! ......


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning! ......



morning Heather.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........You owe me a new keyboard for that one!!



Oops 



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning! ......



Mornen and thanks fer that   I needed a  this mornen


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Heather.....



Mornin Mike.



Hankus said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> Mornen and thanks fer that   I needed a  this mornen



I figured someone did....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

mouf dwy. need coffee bad!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Mornen bamer I jus got mine brewed


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen bamer I jus got mine brewed



And its goooooooooooooood


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I consider it a priveledge for a WOW to come over to my house and put my socks on for me!!


I don't know who laughed harder, you, my young'un or the Red Head!! 



F14Gunner said:


> Morning, what a beautiful day God has provided for us. Enjoy it, and keep it simple. Well as best as possible with Yara on line. you know how those transplanted Yankees are. Dang trouble makers.


Sounds like you got to know our newest WOWricansista pretty good over the weekend!  



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning! ......


  Mornin sista! 




Wonderful Wednesday Everyone!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Moanin' kids


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mornin' everybody.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' kids


Kids? what kids? who?where?when?whytheymoanin...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Kids? what kids? who?where?when?whytheymoanin...........



I'm moanin'......to you kids!!!

Nobody told me I would have to heal-up after a gatherin'


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm moanin'......to you kids!!!
> 
> Nobody told me I would have to heal-up after a gatherin'



 Gotcha..............  I just thought you already knew that 
You have either a pm or an email to answer............ can't remember which one I sents ya!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning, what a beautiful day God has provided for us. Enjoy it, and keep it simple. Well as best as possible with Yara on line. you know how those transplanted Yankees are. Dang trouble makers.



That hurts .... 







ok im over it    Mornin y'all off to NJ I go. Y'all keep the homefront lookin purty for me and i'll be back Friday.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm moanin'......to you kids!!!
> 
> Nobody told me I would have to heal-up after a gatherin'



Theres usually a week long recovery time after one of our gatherins


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' everybody.


Sullie, as bad as I hate to admit it, I think ya got a keeper for a gf, so I won't be fightin ya for custody of my girl anymore, I know you both are in good hands!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That hurts ....
> 
> 
> ok im over it    Mornin y'all off to NJ I go. Y'all keep the homefront lookin purty for me and i'll be back Friday.



 Safe travels & Hurry home!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Theres usually a week long recovery time after one of our gatherins


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

Mawnin friends

Last day off,back to the plant at midnight


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That hurts ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just funnin with ya, Hate to admit it but I was born in Conn. Could not help it Dad was in Navy, but my heart and soul is here in Georgia.
safe trip to ya!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm moanin'......to you kids!!!
> 
> Nobody told me I would have to heal-up after a gatherin'



yeah my shin is sore from beer bottles and my thigh is hurting from running into my trailer.  Jessica has a bruise on her leg the size of a grapefruit where she ran into the trailer and she still has a bandaid where she cut her finger chopping onions for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gotcha..............  I just thought you already knew that
> You have either a pm or an email to answer............ can't remember which one I sents ya!!



It was my 1st REAL gatherin.....OK, I'll go looky.



YaraG. said:


> That hurts ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HB and be careful out there!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Theres usually a week long recovery time after one of our gatherins



Now ya tell me



Keebs said:


> Sullie, as bad as I hate to admit it, I think ya got a keeper for a gf, so I won't be fightin ya for custody of my girl anymore, I know you both are in good hands!!



I second that!!! Sweet young lady


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah my shin is sore from beer bottles and my thigh is hurting from running into my trailer.



I remember you told me about somebody throwing a bottle


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That hurts ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww Safe Travels Sista 


Keebs said:


> Safe travels & Hurry home!!


I'm still recovering  and I didn't drank near as much as yall did 


Jeff Raines said:


> Mawnin friends
> 
> Last day off,back to the plant at midnight


Mawnin BTH 


BBQBOSS said:


> yeah my shin is sore from beer bottles and my thigh is hurting from running into my trailer.  Jessica has a bruise on her leg the size of a grapefruit where she ran into the trailer and she still has a bandaid where she cut her finger chopping onions for me.


Dang Matty, yall is a mess!!!  

Gonna hafta watch out for Lucas and Aimee at future gatherins  They were stuck together a fair bit this weekend


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Just funnin with ya, Hate to admit it but I was born in Conn. Could not help it Dad was in Navy, but my heart and soul is here in Georgia.
> safe trip to ya!


Don't get your panties in a bunch 


Keebs said:


> Safe travels & Hurry home!!



Ty doll ... trust me i'm hurrying right back.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sullie, as bad as I hate to admit it, I think ya got a keeper for a gf, so I won't be fightin ya for custody of my girl anymore, I know you both are in good hands!!



I agree!!!!! She done good, for the first time hangin with the crew


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm still recovering  and I didn't drank near as much as yall did



Your eyes in a lot of the pictures tell a different story. ....must be a lightweight....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It was my 1st REAL gatherin.....OK, I'll go looky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NJ is my first home ... no need for safety but ty.



SnowHunter said:


> awww Safe Travels Sista
> 
> I'm still recovering  and I didn't drank near as much as yall did
> 
> ...



Thank you sweetness 

Well y'all i'm off and y'all have a great day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Mornin` folks. Rifle season is almost here!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah my shin is sore from beer bottles and my thigh is hurting from running into my trailer.  Jessica has a bruise on her leg the size of a grapefruit where she ran into the trailer and she still has a bandaid where she cut her finger chopping onions for me.




I don't know what I did, but my left Hip/buttock is killin' me. I'm actually limpin' on it. It's deep and can't tell if it's the joint or a pulled muscle. May have done it when bolting to the tent Sat. night for Jared. I remember making an awkward turn in the sand. Maybe a Hamstring pull


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sullie, as bad as I hate to admit it, I think ya got a keeper for a gf, so I won't be fightin ya for custody of my girl anymore, I know you both are in good hands!!





Jeff C. said:


> I second that!!! Sweet young lady





SnowHunter said:


> I agree!!!!! She done good, for the first time hangin with the crew



Thanks yall.  I agree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Rifle season is almost here!!!!



I'm on call this weekend, and don't have enough deer on my lease to bother with. Freezers full of hog meat anyway.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> awww Safe Travels Sista
> 
> I'm still recovering  and I didn't drank near as much as yall did
> 
> ...




I know it!  They might sneak off into da bushes.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' kids





jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' everybody.





Keebs said:


> Kids? what kids? who?where?when?whytheymoanin...........



Mornen y'all



Keebs said:


> Sullie, as bad as I hate to admit it, I think ya got a keeper for a gf, so I won't be fightin ya for custody of my girl anymore, I know you both are in good hands!!



She was around me and ain't hit me yet she must be 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mawnin friends
> 
> Last day off,back to the plant at midnight



Werk sux don't it



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah my shin is sore from beer bottles and my thigh is hurting from running into my trailer.  Jessica has a bruise on her leg the size of a grapefruit where she ran into the trailer and she still has a bandaid where she cut her finger chopping onions for me.



Sorry bout part of that



Jeff Raines said:


> I remember you told me about somebody throwing a bottle



I still ain't sure what happened to make me throw a bottle at him



YaraG. said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch
> 
> 
> Ty doll ... trust me i'm hurrying right back.


And stay there


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Your eyes in a lot of the pictures tell a different story. ....must be a lightweight....


Aint that the truth  I look 10x lit in most pictures   




Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Rifle season is almost here!!!!



Mornin Nick! 

Dang, I gotta get another huntin license, mines expired


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> NJ is my first home ... no need for safety but ty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you can handle your lil self....I meant be careful traveling (out there)


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know it!  They might sneak off into da bushes.



  I'm more worried bout Aimee poundin poor Lucas into smithereens, she's a tough lil snot


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Rifle season is almost here!!!!


  I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch
> 
> 
> Ty doll ... trust me i'm hurrying right back.



I go combat, no wadding of panties here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint that the truth  I look 10x lit in most pictures



I noticed that too


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 13, 2010)

Two dayz and a bagdrag. Guiy i seem to have a bad bug.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> I go combat, no wadding of panties here


 TMI *TMI*TMI*



Jeff C. said:


> I noticed that too


 That's juss 'cause she has dem purty bwue eyes that do that in pictures!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Two dayz and a bagdrag. Guiy i seem to have a bad bug.


 Ouch, clear liquids (oh gawd that's gonna kill you, ain't it?) and rest!!  Hope you kick it soon, Craig!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint that the truth  I look 10x lit in most pictures



Most fo mine have the same problem.  musta been the camera


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Most fo mine have the same problem.  musta been the camera



Oh yeah, it wuz the camera all right................ 

All chiks making theirselves at home & doing good! TY!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, it wuz the camera all right................
> 
> All chiks making theirselves at home & doing good! TY!!



Good  I was wonderin how they would do

If ya want a couple bantams I mite have a few available later. They will be mixed


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Two dayz and a bagdrag. Guiy i seem to have a bad bug.


I hate if for ya Craig. Hope you get to feelin better asap!!!


Hankus said:


> Most fo mine have the same problem.  musta been the camera



Your excuse was you was drankin... whats mine?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good  I was wonderin how they would do
> 
> If ya want a couple bantams I mite have a few available later. They will be mixed


All but one had squeezed into the back of the pen by the time we got them home, took them out, set'em on the roost & they've been fine ever since.  The next day I heard one of the other one's "talking" and looked & she was on the upper roost looking down at a couple of the newbie's like she was saying "Who you?, what ya'll doing here?" 
I'll ask the chickenmister & see what she thinks! Thanks!



SnowHunter said:


> I hate if for ya Craig. Hope you get to feelin better asap!!!
> 
> 
> Your excuse was you was drankin... whats mine?


Like I said earlier, it's just dem eyes you got........... yaknow, like Sulli, dem purty eyes!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hate if for ya Craig. Hope you get to feelin better asap!!!
> 
> 
> Your excuse was you was drankin... whats mine?



 mebbe ya jus look half-plowed naturally


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> All but one had squeezed into the back of the pen by the time we got them home, took them out, set'em on the roost & they've been fine ever since.  The next day I heard one of the other one's "talking" and looked & she was on the upper roost looking down at a couple of the newbie's like she was saying "Who you?, what ya'll doing here?"
> I'll ask the chickenmister & see what she thinks! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, it's just dem eyes you got........... yaknow, like Sulli, dem purty eyes!



Auhite then

Sulli has miller eyes   jus foller the lite


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Like I said earlier, it's just dem eyes you got........... yaknow, like Sulli, dem purty eyes!


 Thanks, at least that makes me feel a lil better  


Hankus said:


> mebbe ya jus look half-plowed naturally



I think thats more spot on  At least when Iz tired


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mebbe ya jus look half-plowed naturally





SnowHunter said:


> Thanks, at least that makes me feel a lil better
> 
> 
> I think thats more spot on  At least when Iz tired



Yeah...that's it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...that's it



Kinda wish I had a good excuse like snowys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Kinda wish I had a good excuse like snowys


 
You do................I just don't know what it is yet..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Kinda wish I had a good excuse like snowys



You do


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do................I just don't know what it is yet..



Me neither but mebbe JeffC does



Jeff C. said:


> You do



Auhite JeffC what ya got


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Where's all the Medical PRO-fessionals??? I don't really want to go to the DR., but I can barely walk. Anyone pull a Hamstring before??
What's it feel like and where should the pain be?? Mine is in my left buttock and down the leg when I make certain movements.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

hankus said:


> me neither but mebbe jeffc does
> 
> 
> 
> auhite jeffc what ya got



easy.....you are   drankus!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's all the Medical PRO-fessionals??? I don't really want to go to the DR., but I can barely walk. Anyone pull a Hamstring before??
> What's it feel like and where should the pain be?? Mine is in my left buttock and down the leg when I make certain movements.



I'm no medical nuttin, but you DO have a pm...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's all the Medical PRO-fessionals??? I don't really want to go to the DR., but I can barely walk. Anyone pull a Hamstring before??
> What's it feel like and where should the pain be?? Mine is in my left buttock and down the leg when I make certain movements.



Not my area of expertise, but that sounds more like Sciatica than a pulled hamstring.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's all the Medical PRO-fessionals??? I don't really want to go to the DR., but I can barely walk. Anyone pull a Hamstring before??
> What's it feel like and where should the pain be?? Mine is in my left buttock and down the leg when I make certain movements.


 


rhbama3 said:


> Not my area of expertise, but that sounds more like Sciatica than a pulled hamstring.


 
What he said. Get yo butt to the Chiropractor, drugs will only mask the pain, they won't fix the problem.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What he said. Get yo butt to the Chiropractor, drugs will only mask the pain, they won't fix the problem.



 Ditto!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not my area of expertise, but that sounds more like Sciatica than a pulled hamstring.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What he said. Get yo butt to the Chiropractor, drugs will only mask the pain, they won't fix the problem.



Yep....appreciate it. I'm gonna give it one more day, but I do have a lower back problem and Sciatica, have for years now. This is different though.

One more day of this, and I'll be makin' an appt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....appreciate it. I'm gonna give it one more day, but I do have a lower back problem and Sciatica, have for years now. This is different though.
> 
> One more day of this, and I'll be makin' an appt.


 
In that case, cold pack for 20 minutes, then heat for 20 minutes, repeat for a couple of hours, and Ibuprofen,,,,,,,,,,,,,THEN GET YO BUTT TO THE CHIROPRACTOR....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

Drugs>quack doctors


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Auhite then
> 
> Sulli has miller eyes   jus foller the lite



 




Jeff C. said:


> Where's all the Medical PRO-fessionals??? I don't really want to go to the DR., but I can barely walk. Anyone pull a Hamstring before??
> What's it feel like and where should the pain be?? Mine is in my left buttock and down the leg when I make certain movements.








You sure you didn't get the double coon fanger when you wasn't payin' attention?  I bet that'd make you feel somethin' like that.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You sure you didn't get the double coon fanger when you wasn't payin' attention?  I bet that'd make you feel somethin' like that.



 that stung ya idjit

Coon fanger  yep that mite do it for shore


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that stung ya idjit
> 
> Coon fanger  yep that mite do it for shore


 we know you enjoyed it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In that case, cold pack for 20 minutes, then heat for 20 minutes, repeat for a couple of hours, and Ibuprofen,,,,,,,,,,,,,THEN GET YO BUTT TO THE CHIROPRACTOR....



Gettin ready to do that now....I think it's a muscle strain.



BBQBOSS said:


> Drugs>quack doctors







jsullivan03 said:


> You sure you didn't get the double coon fanger when you wasn't payin' attention?  I bet that'd make you feel somethin' like that.



Uh uh.....after 22 yrs., I learned a long time ago to be lookin' over my shoulder when ever he's behind me.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we know you enjoyed it!



Not from sulli. Krickit now that would be different


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not from sulli. Krickit now that would be different



Idgit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not from sulli. Krickit now that would be different





jsullivan03 said:


> Idgit




 you boys git a room!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you boys git a room!



Thanks keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus you and Sulli need to take it outside...Of course I can't see anything Sulli wrote since he put me on his ignore list


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hankus you and Sulli need to take it outside...Of course I can't see anything Sulli wrote since he put me on his ignore list



 I ain't got you on no list and I ignore ya jus fine


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

BBL....I'm fixin to ice down a Ham


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Yo.....  lunch time...  looks like a wheel of death day...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo.....  lunch time...  looks like a wheel of death day...



I have left over's I don't mind......... salmon patties, english peas & mashed taters........... MMmmmMMM


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

corndog, some kinda chili sumthin n half a bologna sammich


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta give ya a
> 
> 
> 
> It's not nice to  someone.  Sometimes they are long, hard, and VERY crooked. Just ask Paul.    And don't you EVER move someone's poker! I learned that the hard way....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> slip said:
> 
> 
> > gotta give ya a
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

OH yeah....Cajun stuffed pork tenderloin sammich, smoked at FPG by blues brother


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> slip said:
> 
> 
> > gotta give ya a
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OH yeah....Cajun stuffed pork tenderloin sammich, smoked at FPG by blues brother



I gotta get that stuffing recipe yall did.  I need to make one of those for something different.  It sure was tasty!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

oh lawd, please make this beeper quit going off!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> slip said:
> 
> 
> > gotta give ya a
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BBL....I'm fixin to ice down a Ham




 How'd that work out for ya...........


----------



## blues brother (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I gotta get that stuffing recipe yall did.  I need to make one of those for something different.  It sure was tasty!



Matty,
That stuffing was all on JeffC. I gotta admit I had my doubts about it when I put it on the stumps.  But I had no doubt when i snuck a little taste. I would love the recipe too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I gotta get that stuffing recipe yall did.  I need to make one of those for something different.  It sure was tasty!



PM sent



blues brother said:


> Matty,
> That stuffing was all on JeffC. I gotta admit I had my doubts about it when I put it on the stumps.  But I had no doubt when i snuck a little taste. I would love the recipe too!



I'm gonna post it here if no one minds.....it's good.



Here ya go....

Seasoning mix:
2 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp ground red pepper (preferably cayenne)
1 tsp sweet paprika
1 tsp dried thyme leaves
1/2 tsp dry mustard

Trinity
1/2 cup finely chopped onions
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
1/2 cup finely chopped green bell peppers

Also
1 tbsp minced garlic
3tbsp unsalted butter
1 tbsp pork lard or chicken fat(preferred) or vegetable oil

Thoroughly combine the seasoning mix ingredients and place all ingredients in a large skillet. Saute about 4 mins. over high heat, stirring occasionally. Cool.

Use this as a stuffing within and on your next Pork Roast or Tenderloin

Chef Paul Prudhomme

Blues brother showed us an awesome cut method for stuffing that tenderloin.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Matty,
> That stuffing was all on JeffC. I gotta admit I had my doubts about it when I put it on the stumps.  But I had no doubt when i snuck a little taste. I would love the recipe too!



A Stumps smoker is like Bacon... It makes everything tastes betta!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How'd that work out for ya...........



I meant cold butt I'm reheatin' it now


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I meant cold butt I'm reheatin' it now


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not from sulli. Krickit now that would be different



Hey now, I won't be doing that to anyone. It just ain't my style. 



BBQBOSS said:


> I thought you was going to give that poker back to him....ummmmmm......through the seat of his pants.



I thought I'd be nice. I mean, this was my first outing. I didn't want to completely freak y'all out. 



Keebs said:


> I hate I missed it, but just from the pics, I could tell you "got'em good!"  Oh yeah, welcome to the Driveler, young'un!!



I had a great time, and THANKS for the welcome. I can definitely get used to this crowd! 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang....I missed out on a lot of good stuff at FPG....maybe that's a good thing



Yes, it was awesome.  I tried to stand up for myself, especially when Paul called me a "chick." I felt like Jessie Spano defending myself from Slater!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I had a great time, and THANKS for the welcome. I can definitely get used to this crowd!


 They are addictive!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I thought I'd be nice. I mean, this was my first outing. I didn't want to completely freak y'all out.



No indeed not....that's Jared's dept. anyway



Keebs said:


> They are addictive!!!



Great bunch of folks for sure!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

little show in here eh?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> slip said:
> 
> 
> > gotta give ya a
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

slip said:


> little show in here eh?



sHow or sLow


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh no we got another WOW to watch out for.....Krickit welcome aboard the crazy train!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

I wants ta go home. This werk is tryin ta kilt me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I wants ta go home. This werk is tryin ta kilt me



Hang in there.....I don't think there's much-o-nuthin' that could kilt you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

slip said:


> little show in here eh?


Eehhh???  



Hankus said:


> I wants ta go home. This werk is tryin ta kilt me


 you're postin & werkin, what more can ya ask for, idjit?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there.....I don't think there's much-o-nuthin' that could kilt you



Its fer certain that a hard days werk and an ice cold beer won't


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Eehhh???
> 
> 
> you're postin & werkin, what more can ya ask for, idjit?!?!



Ta hit the millions in the lotto


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Hiya folks.  That old OT trap has done got me again.   Arrrggggg....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya folks.  That old OT trap has done got me again.   Arrrggggg....



Gotta pay the bills someway. How's the boy? How's the bike?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ta hit the millions in the lotto


 THAT is a given! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya folks.  That old OT trap has done got me again.   Arrrggggg....


 BUT, if it all don't go to the guberment in taxes, just think of the extra for your next trip!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya folks.  That old OT trap has done got me again.   Arrrggggg....



Howdy Kim....mo money!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Lawdy Atl is a mess today!

How yall doin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy Atl is a mess today!
> 
> How yall doin?



When is it not???  

I wondering if Bassbaby knows his brother knows how to "mouth" a deer??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy Atl is a mess today!
> 
> How yall doin?



Not bad....I reckon. WhashU doin in Atl??? Be careful....mucho idjits!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

hello troublemakers......And all the WOW's...almost time to start packing to go fishing


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Wasn't in Atl by choice, yuk! Had to go pick up the youngin in Dville and zoom back home to get Na off to work lol almost home now, had to get the tractor tire from the tyite fixit place.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2010)

i took the PSAT test today hopfully i did good


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i took the PSAT test today hopfully i did good



Is grammar on it


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is grammar on it



no just reading writing and math


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is grammar on it





Seth carter said:


> no just reading writing and math



uhhh....never mind...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> uhhh....never mind...


you took the words right outta my hands.................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> uhhh....never mind...



Thanks fer helpin me with thatun big feller


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i took the PSAT test today hopfully i did good



Seth, I think you took the wrong test.  You should have taken the PSTAND test.  The other one is for the ladies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i took the PSAT test today hopfully i did good



Hope so seth....good luck!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

OH YEA!!!!! I can run, jump fences, and do what I want to again!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Seth, I think you took the wrong test.  You should have taken the PSTAND test.  The other one is for the ladies.



   

Wonder if that's where yer taught to write yer name in the snow


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> OH YEA!!!!! I can run, jump fences, and do what I want to again!!!


Lemme read that doc's report!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> OH YEA!!!!! I can run, jump fences, and do what I want to again!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lemme read that doc's report!!





Thought you had done left and gone home for the day...? 



Hi


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> OH YEA!!!!! I can run, jump fences, and do what I want to again!!!



Love a good report...don't worry about what Keebs or any other wow says for that matter.  When you headed back to the swamp again?  Congrats


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> OH YEA!!!!! I can run, jump fences, and do what I want to again!!!





Keebs said:


> Lemme read that doc's report!!





Nicodemus said:


> Thought you had done left and gone home for the day...?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi





_BUSTED_


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Love a good report...don't worry about what Keebs or any other wow says for that matter.  When you headed back to the swamp again?  Congrats





If you can wait about 15 more minutes, give or take, I`ll answer that question for you...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thought you had done left and gone home for the day...?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi


Nope, still here, now hand it over................ 



bigox911 said:


> Love a good report...don't worry about what Keebs or any other wow says for that matter.  When you headed back to the swamp again?  Congrats


I want him back to his NORMAL grouchiness & back knapping up a storm, he has some items to make me, BUT I want him healed properly before he does!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you can wait about 15 more minutes, give or take, I`ll answer that question for you...



Dependin on the answer...may want to hit the PM button...wouldn't want you laid up again


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

slip said:


> _BUSTED_






Hush boy!!! I holler for you till Im` wore slam out, with no answer, then you pop up outa nowhere to comment on this!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush boy!!! I holler for you till Im` wore slam out, with no answer, then you pop up outa nowhere to comment on this!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

There is way to much   going on in here today.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeup. Working so I can single handedly pay off the national debt.   Then sometime or another put the bike back together. I am missing some fine riding weather.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> There is way to much   going on in here today.



Everywhere, not just in here.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Dependin on the answer...may want to hit the PM button...wouldn't want you laid up again


  



Nicodemus said:


> If you can wait about 15 more minutes, give or take, I`ll answer that question for you...


Like that'd............. oh never mind..................... HEY REDHEAD, WHERE YOU AT??????? 



slip said:


> _BUSTED_


 



Nicodemus said:


> Hush boy!!! I holler for you till Im` wore slam out, with no answer, then you pop up outa nowhere to comment on this!


He's slippery, ain't he???


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeup. Working so I can single handedly pay off the national debt.   Then sometime or another put the bike back together. I am missing some fine riding weather.



i got me a new bike the other day its not new but its new to ,e its an old beach cruiser


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is grammar on it


Who needs it


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Who needs it



Who are you?Where ya been moonpie?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Who needs it



Howdy lunar pastry


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 13, 2010)

*First deer*

I know this aint the braggin board but had to show the drivelers Sam's first deer. He shot her tonight at 5:00pm in Jackson county. One happy hunter and one proud dad.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't mean that ... you'd miss me 


Jeff C. said:


> I know you can handle your lil self....I meant be careful traveling (out there)


Arrived well and safe luvie but can't wait to get back to Savannah.


F14Gunner said:


> I go combat, no wadding of panties here


What Mama Keebs said!


Keebs said:


> TMI *TMI*TMI*
> 
> 
> That's juss 'cause she has dem purty bwue eyes that do that in pictures!!
> ...


Now I have a mental pic .... get it out of my head!!!


rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, please make this beeper quit going off!


One word ... Flush.


Keebs said:


> Lemme read that doc's report!!



Ditto on that one ... I might be wearing the horns ... but he has the sneaky grin.


Dinner time ... mauhz for everyone!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know this aint the braggin board but had to show the drivelers Sam's first deer. He shot her tonight at 5:00pm in Jackson county. One happy hunter and one proud dad.



Way to go Sam!   That is one fine deer there son!   I know you're a proud papa there Neal, Neil but not Kneel!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Way to go Sam!   That is one fine deer there son!   I know you're a proud papa there Neal, Neil but not Kneel!



Yeah I was a little proud.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

howdy folks....I am new to this here forum


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy folks....I am new to this here forum



Slack and new are different things

Howdy 








Oh and congrats on Sams deer there Sterlo


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice deer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Slack and new are different things
> 
> Howdy
> 
> ...




Howdy Hankus  here's one for you!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Hankus  here's one for you!!



Started to figger the earth swallered ya up. Shoot I bleve I even drank one in yer memory last weekend when I was huntin an excuse fer drinkin another


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Started to figger the earth swallered ya up. Shoot I bleve I even drank one in yer memory last weekend when I was huntin an excuse fer drinkin another



I'll drink to that...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that...



Me too 

What ya drinkin  DH started me back on Guiness this weekend and I ain't sure if I wanna hit him or shake his hand


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

whatever is cold, in a glass, and has some alkeehol in it


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2010)

im watchin friday the 13th


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know this aint the braggin board but had to show the drivelers Sam's first deer. He shot her tonight at 5:00pm in Jackson county. One happy hunter and one proud dad.



WAY TO GO SAM!!    Even Ian said WOW! GO SAM!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im watchin friday the 13th


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Oh no we got another WOW to watch out for.....Krickit welcome aboard the crazy train!!!!!



I think I can make the attempt to manage.  Y'all think I fit in decently well, so I might as well try, right?!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I think I can make the attempt to manage.  Y'all think I fit in decently well, so I might as well try, right?!



Ain't you learned nuttin bout pokers


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is grammar on it





Seth carter said:


> no just reading writing and math



The first posts I read awakening from nap


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ain't you learned nuttin bout pokers



Yeah, but the poker smiley is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it safe to come back in yet? .... 



Sterlo, congrats to your boy!! proud for him!  

Tim, good to see you, Brother!  

Seth, HUSH!!  

Robert, we`ll try to get together tomorrow. 

Hankus, pour me a glass of whiskey, red.  

Slip, we got some talkin` to do, you and me! 

To the new little Miss, we ain`t met yet, but howdy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Who`d I miss?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I think I can make the attempt to manage.  Y'all think I fit in decently well, so I might as well try, right?!



Honey, after the poker suaree, you fit right in with us Drivelers


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who`d I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know this aint the braggin board but had to show the drivelers Sam's first deer. He shot her tonight at 5:00pm in Jackson county. One happy hunter and one proud dad.



Congrats Sam and WTG to the proud Dad as well

Evenin' erybody!!


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To the new little Miss, we ain`t met yet, but howdy.



Well, thank ya, Nic.  You missed a good outing!! Lots of good stories and laughs.  I look back at the pix and lmbo remembering what was going on....definitely laugh about my role in the Great Poker Debate


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>






The lovely Miss Snow!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Honey, after the poker suaree, you fit right in with us Drivelers



Paul and the poker


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Yeah, but the poker smiley is so stinkin' cute!



 



Nicodemus said:


> Who`d I miss?



All the whisky I got is cinnamon  that werk or ya want beer n rum


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Honey, after the poker suaree, you fit right in with us Drivelers




Why thank ya!!  

Although Quack kept raggin' on Sulli leaving me by my lonesome, I did purty well for myself.   I'm already looking forward to hangin' out with this bunch again.  Too bad WAR is so far away, ya know!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> All the whisky I got is cinnamon  that werk or ya want beer n rum





That`ll work just fine...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Why thank ya!!
> 
> Although Quack kept raggin' on Sulli leaving me by my lonesome, I did purty well for myself.



You did great


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy folks....I am new to this here forum



Where in the heck......didja bump ya head comin' in??



Krickit said:


> I think I can make the attempt to manage.  Y'all think I fit in decently well, so I might as well try, right?!



Long as you don't make no mo post about Jessie Sapano and Slater.....I had to google dem



Nicodemus said:


> Who`d I miss?





SnowHunter said:


>



Hand me that whip fer a second Snowy....he ain't got a monopoly on 'grouchy'


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where in the heck......didja bump ya head comin' in??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Howdy Jeff!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats Sam and WTG to the proud Dad as well
> 
> Evenin' erybody!!



Hey Jeff


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Why thank ya!!
> 
> Although Quack kept raggin' on Sulli leaving me by my lonesome, I did purty well for myself.   I'm already looking forward to hangin' out with this bunch again.  Too bad WAR is so far away, ya know!?!



Sulli's a idjit. Jus ask me  

And you ain't much better  
Trustin me to bring sulli back to yer tent


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff!



Evenin Nic.....did you get loose today???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Paul and the poker



But, but...... Bigfish loves that poker!
He's just fortunate Kricket didn't wrap it around his head while he was discussing all the uses of it! 

Time to cook some spaghetti!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The lovely Miss Snow!!



Thats better  

Evenin Nick 



			
				Krickit said:
			
		

> Why thank ya!!
> 
> Although Quack kept raggin' on Sulli leaving me by my lonesome, I did purty well for myself. I'm already looking forward to hangin' out with this bunch again. Too bad WAR is so far away, ya know!?!



I know, the length between gatherins is so long! But it gives us all time to recover for the next one 


Ok yall.. gotta reboot, dang puter is havin issues


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`ll work just fine...



Well here ya go  course I bleve it tried to kilt Strych last weekend


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sulli's a idjit. Jus ask me
> 
> And you ain't much better
> Trustin me to bring sulli back to yer tent



Naaahhh....  

Well, you got him back to the tent, even though it took a few swipes of the flashlight to put him in the right direction.  I wish I coulda seen it happen - that would have been freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but...... Bigfish loves that poker!
> He's just fortunate Kricket didn't wrap it around his head while he was discussing all the uses of it!
> 
> Time to cook some spaghetti!



he shore is I thought he was a goner fer a lil bit


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Nic.....did you get loose today???





Accordin` to my two head nurses, no. Accordin` to my doctor, just a little, with care. Accordin` to me, that`s all  I needed to hear!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know, the length between gatherins is so long! But it gives us all time to recover for the next one



Truth


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Naaahhh....
> 
> Well, you got him back to the tent, even though it took a few swipes of the flashlight to put him in the right direction.  I wish I coulda seen it happen - that would have been freakin' hilarious!



Lady you have no idea      

in his defense there were 2 trees back there   

lite on sulli lite on truk repeat


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but...... Bigfish loves that poker!
> He's just fortunate Kricket didn't wrap it around his head while he was discussing all the uses of it!



I don't know if I've ever had a debate quite like that.   It sure was interesting and very amusing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Why thank ya!!
> 
> Although Quack kept raggin' on Sulli leaving me by my lonesome, I did purty well for myself.   I'm already looking forward to hangin' out with this bunch again.  Too bad WAR is so far away, ya know!?!



If you and I hadn't been first timer's....I'da come over a sat withya. Didn't want to scare ya though



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff



Hello there sweetnaturallylitlookinSnowy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Snow, I really like that hat on you. Looks good, and looks right.


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Is it safe to come back in yet? ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we do?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If you and I hadn't been first timer's....I'da come over a sat withya. Didn't want to scare ya though
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there sweetnaturallylitlookinSnowy



shoot JeffC I sat near her and didn't run her off you woulda probably been an improvement


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

slip said:


> we do?





Well now. Hello, my fine young friend...


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If you and I hadn't been first timer's....I'da come over a sat withya. Didn't want to scare ya though



I wouldn't have been scared.  I enjoy meeting new people, obviously, and although I take 2-3 hour naps in a folding chair, I'm VERY glad I decided to join Jamie on this "adventure," so to speak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shoot JeffC I sat near her and didn't run her off you woulda probably been an improvement




I didn't even know who Jessie Sapano and Slater was though


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't even know who Jessie Sapano and Slater was though



feller it took me 20 minutes to think it up  and I orta knowed


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't even know who Jessie Sapano and Slater was though



If you don't know who Kelly Kapowski is,it'll hurt Quack's feelings


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by Jeff C.  
I didn't even know who Jessie Sapano and Slater was though



Hankus said:


> feller it took me 20 minutes to think it up  and I orta knowed



Sorry guys, I guess I shoulda used a different reference. I guess I forgot just how many MEN were on this forum that wouldn't know anything about Saved by the Bell.


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now. Hello, my fine young friend...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Originally Posted by Jeff C.
> I didn't even know who Jessie Sapano and Slater was though
> 
> 
> ...



I knew (aint sure if thats good or bad, but my sisters to blame) but I aint had no need to know fer years either


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If you don't know who Kelly Kapowski is,it'll hurt Quack's feelings



I do now


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

tbug jus hushed me  

anybody else feel the need to put a  in her thread


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tbug jus hushed me
> 
> anybody else feel the need to put a  in her thread



Don't post and run.  I know where to find you!  

Again...


HUSH IT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tbug jus hushed me
> 
> anybody else feel the need to put a  in her thread



Link???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Don't post and run.  I know where to find you!
> 
> Again...
> 
> ...



stawker stawker  



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575970


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tbug jus hushed me
> 
> anybody else feel the need to put a  in her thread



Beerkus got in twubble, Beerkus got in twubble... 
Sorry, Bro. But you're on double secret probation now. A possible shunning may follow. 
Never mess with the Thwackbabe!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Beerkus got in twubble, Beerkus got in twubble...
> Sorry, Bro. But you're on double secret probation now. A possible shunning may follow.
> Never mess with the Thwackbabe!



Trouble dont bother me much   She gunna play hob   me through a screen


----------



## Krickit (Oct 13, 2010)

G'nite guys and gals


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> G'nite guys and gals



Nite Krickit!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> G'nite guys and gals



nite miz Krickit


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Beerkus got in twubble, Beerkus got in twubble...
> Sorry, Bro. But you're on double secret probation now. A possible shunning may follow.
> Never mess with the Thwackbabe!




Wobbert-Woo!   





Hankus said:


> Trouble dont bother me much   She gunna play hob   me through a screen



Beerkus!  

I'll take care of you! 





Gimme a minute


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 13, 2010)

Go Go Goo Goo Good Eve...brrrrrr...it's nice and chilly up here in Rochester.....They have a road next to us spelled Chili.....pronounced CHY LIE...not Chill E....told them they misspelled it then....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I wouldn't have been scared.  I enjoy meeting new people, obviously, and although I take 2-3 hour naps in a folding chair, I'm VERY glad I decided to join Jamie on this "adventure," so to speak.


I can't believe you slept in that chair for as long as you did in that position!!

Welcome to the fire Krickit!!




What's going on folks??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jus take yer time 



Nautical Son said:


> Go Go Goo Goo Good Eve...brrrrrr...it's nice and chilly up here in Rochester.....They have a road next to us spelled Chili.....pronounced CHY LIE...not Chill E....told them they misspelled it then....



you was rite, they was wrong 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can't believe you slept in that chair for as long as you did in that position!!
> 
> Welcome to the fire Krickit!!
> 
> ...



Drinkin soup outta a cup jus for the memory


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Trouble dont bother me much   She gunna play hob   me through a screen





turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Hankus...nice knowin fer that brief time


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can't believe you slept in that chair for as long as you did in that position!!



My neck would still be hurting


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus...nice knowin fer that brief time



I aint skeerd



pretty sure I'm too dumb fer that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats better
> 
> Evenin Nick
> 
> ...



Im usually just getting everything put away from the previous gatherin, when the next one rolls around!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Go Go Goo Goo Good Eve...brrrrrr...it's nice and chilly up here in Rochester.....They have a road next to us spelled Chili.....pronounced CHY LIE...not Chill E....told them they misspelled it then....



Dangggg....you just reminded me of that BBQBOSS chili....I'd drank that outta a cup any day.

How is ya Troy???



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can't believe you slept in that chair for as long as you did in that position!!
> 
> Welcome to the fire Krickit!!
> 
> ...



Waitin' on T-bug to get back and ruffle Hanks tail feathers

Evenin' Mitch


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im usually just getting everything put away from the previous gatherin, when the next one rolls around!



I still gots a tent in my back yard   

Hows the leg  sorry


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If you and I hadn't been first timer's....I'da come over a sat withya. Didn't want to scare ya though
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there sweetnaturallylitlookinSnowy


  thats one heckuva name 


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow, I really like that hat on you. Looks good, and looks right.


Hey Nick  well, thanks!  I like it! It fits my big ol noggin  


rhbama3 said:


> Beerkus got in twubble, Beerkus got in twubble...
> Sorry, Bro. But you're on double secret probation now. A possible shunning may follow.
> Never mess with the Thwackbabe!




Hey Wingman 


Mitch! 


Anyones multiquote thing messin up? Mine don't wanna work right


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

Im thinking about dragging the big trailer down to WAR and hooking up a 100lb pig for saturday night.  That would be a good time! Put it on sat morn and have a pig pickin that night. What yall think?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin soup outta a cup jus for the memory


 Hankus and his 
cup-o-Chili



Jeff Raines said:


> My neck would still be hurting


I wouldn't be able to walk normal for days


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im usually just getting everything put away from the previous gatherin, when the next one rolls around!



 Heck, I still aint got the dishes n such washed n put up in the chuckbox yet  Thankfully, we've got the load down to not quite a truck bed full


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Snow, wear it to WAR IV. I`ll tie a little something on it for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking about dragging the big trailer down to WAR and hooking up a 100lb pig for saturday night.  That would be a good time! Put it on sat morn and have a pig pickin that night. What yall think?



Here twist my arm....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I still gots a tent in my back yard
> 
> Hows the leg  sorry



Oh it aint no thang dude.  Im just glad it was a beer bottle and not a jack daniels bottle or something!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Krickit said:


> G'nite guys and gals


Nite, Krickit! 


turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Bebbe! 
I'm off call next week. Prolly won't see anything closely resembling the elusive North American Whitetail, but i'm ready to go hunting! 


Nautical Son said:


> Go Go Goo Goo Good Eve...brrrrrr...it's nice and chilly up here in Rochester.....They have a road next to us spelled Chili.....pronounced CHY LIE...not Chill E....told them they misspelled it then....


Stoopid yankee's.... 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can't believe you slept in that chair for as long as you did in that position!!
> 
> Welcome to the fire Krickit!!
> 
> ...


Waiting on the sketti to finish cooking and trying to figure out when the fall house cleaning is going to start. 


Jeff C. said:


> Hankus...nice knowin fer that brief time


Still need that seafood cocktail sauce recipe, Jeff!
That was some good stuff!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg....you just reminded me of that BBQBOSS chili....I'd drank that outta a cup any day.
> 
> How is ya Troy???
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575978


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im usually just getting everything put away from the previous gatherin, when the next one rolls around!





Hankus said:


> I still gots a tent in my back yard
> 
> Hows the leg  sorry





SnowHunter said:


> Heck, I still aint got the dishes n such washed n put up in the chuckbox yet  Thankfully, we've got the load down to not quite a truck bed full



Mine sittin' there just waiting to be reloaded....I might have to go again before WAR.....somewhere


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg....you just reminded me of that BBQBOSS chili....I'd drank that outta a cup any day.
> 
> How is ya Troy???
> 
> ...


Evening Jeff!!........Hope Jared is still doing well!!



SnowHunter said:


> thats one heckuva name
> 
> Hey Nick  well, thanks!  I like it! It fits my big ol noggin
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking about dragging the big trailer down to WAR and hooking up a 100lb pig for saturday night.  That would be a good time! Put it on sat morn and have a pig pickin that night. What yall think?


I would be willing to make a donation for the cost!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thats one heckuva name
> 
> Hey Nick  well, thanks!  I like it! It fits my big ol noggin
> 
> ...



its the operator  



BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking about dragging the big trailer down to WAR and hooking up a 100lb pig for saturday night.  That would be a good time! Put it on sat morn and have a pig pickin that night. What yall think?



I'm in   



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh it aint no thang dude.  Im just glad it was a beer bottle and not a jack daniels bottle or something!



think me and/or Na emptied thatun too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on the sketti to finish cooking and trying to figure out when the fall house cleaning is going to start.


We've got company coming this weekend, and some fall cleaning is going to have to take place before that happens!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow, wear it to WAR IV. I`ll tie a little something on it for you.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhweeeeeeeeeeee!!!!   I will be wearin it   


Jeff C. said:


> Mine sittin' there just waiting to be reloaded....I might have to go again before WAR.....somewhere


I think we're gonna do a few campouts in the back pasture with the kids between now n then  Well, AFTER the cows get moved to the winter pasture property (if they ever do   )


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!........Hope Jared is still doing well!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> ...



Hey Mitch!!  for my TagSista 

Its workin now.. just gotta click about a million times


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Bebbe!
> I'm off call next week. Prolly won't see anything closely resembling the elusive North American Whitetail, but i'm ready to go hunting!




Well, Abbey has been invited to play with the VHS Marching Cats at the game Friday night (she's in the 7th grade  ) so we've got a foozball game to go to.    

I'm gonna make it out either Saturday afternoon or all day Sunday... or both. 

I've seen two and one was still nursing.    

Hopefully one of us will see something worthy of being shot. 

I aim to put a broadhead in some lucky deer's behind this year.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its the operator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


operator headspace and timing.. somethin I'm usually lacking 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> We've got company coming this weekend, and some fall cleaning is going to have to take place before that happens!!



We've got company in 1 1/2 wks, and I gotta get this place all cleaned up, Rug Dr'd and furniture moved around... oh joy   

I hate housework


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!........Hope Jared is still doing well!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> ...



We will talk about it more when it gets closer but i will def need some investors to help me out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Abbey has been invited to play with the VHS Marching Cats at the game Friday night (she's in the 7th grade  ) so we've got a foozball game to go to.
> 
> I'm gonna make it out either Saturday afternoon or all day Sunday... or both.
> 
> ...



Well, that couldn't have been Stewart County you were hunting in! 
 I may go sit in Mulberry that Saturday morning just in case some Doe is stoopid enough to walk by when all the 4-wheelers start cranking up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Still need that seafood cocktail sauce recipe, Jeff!
> That was some good stuff!



Robert....I don't measure anything, basically by taste and texture, but here is a good rule of thumb:

Approx. 2 cups ketchup
1/2 to 3/4 cup Horseradish
1/2 lemon squeezed in
Dash or 4 of worchestershire
Dash or 15-20 Hot sauce
salt and pepper

If  it aint opening you sinuses, add horseradish

Taste as you go, that was my mild you tasted




Hankus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575978








RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!........Hope Jared is still doing well!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> ...



Doin great Mitch...thank ya. Seems to be fine!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I aim to put a broadhead in some lucky deer's behind this year.


It worked on the pig!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We will talk about it more when it gets closer but i will def need some investors to help me out.


Just let me know!!........Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We will talk about it more when it gets closer but i will def need some investors to help me out.



Lemme know also


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin great Mitch...thank ya. Seems to be fine!!!


That's good to hear!!.....He gave quite a scare the other night!!


How is your Hamstring??.........You got any relief yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Robert....I don't measure anything, basically by taste and texture, but here is a good rule of thumb:
> 
> Approx. 2 cups ketchup
> 1/2 to 3/4 cup Horseradish
> ...



You really oughta put that in the Outdoor Cafe forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Still need that seafood cocktail sauce recipe, Jeff!
> That was some good stuff!



Almost forgot, bama.....make sure you use 'Prepared Horseradish'. It will be in the refrigerated section, not the condiments section


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's good to hear!!.....He gave quite a scare the other night!!
> 
> 
> How is your Hamstring??.........You got any relief yet??



Jman shore did


last I heard he had an iced ham


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's good to hear!!.....He gave quite a scare the other night!!
> 
> 
> How is your Hamstring??.........You got any relief yet??



It dang sure scared me considerin' I hadn't seen him have one in 15yrs.

No sir...I don't think it's a hamstring anymore, but it's still botherin me purty bad. Reckon I'm gonna have to make an appt. tomorrow 



rhbama3 said:


> You really oughta put that in the Outdoor Cafe forum.



I did last Christmas, along with a Shrimp Boil!!!



Hankus said:


> Jman shore did
> 
> 
> last I heard he had an iced ham



Then a rewarmed BUTT...it did help!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Ssshhhhhhhhhh be beeeeery quiet ... I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ssshhhhhhhhhh be beeeeery quiet ... I'm hunting wabbits.



NO!!!......oh ok,I gotta get in the shower anyway


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

but I'm always beeeery quiet


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ssshhhhhhhhhh be beeeeery quiet ... I'm hunting wabbits.



whacha using for bait?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but I'm always beeeery quiet



Rumble rumble rumble


----------



## Otis (Oct 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whacha using for bait?


 


She just talks to them, unless they jump then she gets a ladder.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Rumble rumble rumble



I took "pigpen" out today  The black truck aint got nuttin on the rumble "pigpen" has


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but I'm always beeeery quiet


Cans make less noise than bottles.......Just sayin!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Rumble rumble rumble


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cans make less noise than bottles.......Just sayin!!



sides Jman hunts the cans   

yall shoulda seen the amount of empty beer containers when I dumped that trash can in the truck    I hope I had help


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I took "pigpen" out today  The black truck aint got nuttin on the rumble "pigpen" has



Go ahead and brang it next gatherin'!!! 

I'm fixin to ad sumpin to my sigline anyway


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead and brang it next gatherin'!!!
> 
> I'm fixin to ad sumpin to my sigline anyway


 
Hey Jeff, sounds like we might be down your way Monday afternoon. The Varsity Regionals are in Hampton and we might go to give them support.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead and brang it next gatherin'!!!
> 
> I'm fixin to ad sumpin to my sigline anyway



I caint 

caint fit a grill and a chicken pen on a Mustang


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, sounds like we might be down your way Monday afternoon. The Varsity Regionals are in Hampton and we might go to give them support.



Howdy, ya ever get dried out from that creek wading


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sides Jman hunts the cans
> 
> yall shoulda seen the amount of empty beer containers when I dumped that trash can in the truck    I hope I had help


That Jman was on a mission!!

Dude you were quite capable of filling that container by yourself!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, sounds like we might be down your way Monday afternoon. The Varsity Regionals are in Hampton and we might go to give them support.



Let me know where it is exactly, and Jared and I will come over.



Hankus said:


> I caint
> 
> caint fit a grill and a chicken pen on a Mustang



Try harder....you gotta Hankusrigit!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> NO!!!......oh ok,I gotta get in the shower anyway


 Right between the  .....





Eyes 


Hankus said:


> but I'm always beeeery quiet


Ppppffttt yeah right!


rhbama3 said:


> whacha using for bait?


A tall and skinny gringo 


Jeff C. said:


> Rumble rumble rumble





Self! said:


> She just talks to them, unless they jump then she gets a ladder.


 I am fun sized, not short!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cans make less noise than bottles.......Just sayin!!


Good lawd what have all been eattin?!?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good lawd what have all been eattin?!?!?!?


Pickled eggs??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know where it is exactly, and Jared and I will come over.


 
I'll get the details tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That Jman was on a mission!!
> 
> Dude you were quite capable of filling that container by yourself!!



When I start on a job I try and do it rite 



Jeff C. said:


> Try harder....you gotta Hankusrigit!!



I aint riggin that hoss no more than it already is. Riggin got it in the shape I've been tryin to resurrect it from.


and about that sig line..................my personal valet left the keys on the center console, with the winders up and the doors locked   

glad I packed sober and threw in my spare keys  that was a stroke of fine luck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pickled eggs??



em thangs was good. Thanks again


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pickled eggs??



Blaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeek .... now go gargle, brush & boil your tongue!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Blaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeek .... now go gargle, brush & boil your tongue!!!



some folks caint appreciate fine southern sides :shakin head in dissappointment smilie here:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> some folks caint appreciate fine southern sides :shakin head in dissappointment smilie here:


 
The girl don't even like grits.........kinda says it all don't it?




For those of you that are facebook challenged;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=576008


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> em thangs was good. Thanks again


Thanks!!.........That was my first attempt!!.........Gonna refine the recipe some!! 



YaraG. said:


> Blaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeek .... now go gargle, brush & boil your tongue!!!






Hankus said:


> some folks caint appreciate fine southern sides :shakin head in dissappointment smilie here:


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For those of you that are facebook challenged;
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=576008





That don`t apply to me no more!


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That don`t apply to me no more!



or me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pickled eggs??



Geeez....I missed all the good stuff at my 1st gatherin'....Imma be on da prowl at the nextun



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll get the details tomorrow.



10-4 Jared wants to get out



Hankus said:


> When I start on a job I try and do it rite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 If not......Winders are easy to break


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Geeez....I missed all the good stuff at my 1st gatherin'....Imma be on da prowl at the nextun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tried to lick my way in, but werent gettin no where; so I hunted up the spares







winder likker


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> some folks caint appreciate fine southern sides :shakin head in dissappointment smilie here:


Sowy but i'd prefer chicken liver & onions .... mmmmm.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks!!.........That was my first attempt!!.........Gonna refine the recipe some!!



That runny white stuff that looks like snots ... no ty. 
 with strawberries on top .. yumo!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sowy but i'd prefer chicken liver & onions .... mmmmm.
> 
> 
> That runny white stuff that looks like snots ... no ty.
> View attachment 562224 with strawberries on top .. yumo!



liver n onions n toadstools n gravy n biskits


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

I see Ms. Bubbette down there.....just wonderin' how she's doin???

OK....I hope


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> liver n onions n toadstools n gravy n biskits


 Dood you need to change your beverage of choice ... it's messing with your senses!
Blaaaeeekk!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Dood you need to change your beverage of choice ... it's messing with your senses!
> Blaaaeeekk!!!!



you started it wid the livers  



oh and yer mark on me is gone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Geeez....I missed all the good stuff at my 1st gatherin'....Imma be on da prowl at the nextun


They were only available for a short time!!



YaraG. said:


> That runny white stuff that looks like snots ... no ty.
> View attachment 562224 with strawberries on top .. yumo!


I'd bet you like Cream of wheat too!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you started it wid the livers
> 
> 
> 
> oh and yer mark on me is gone


You need another ... more teeth next time.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> They were only available for a short time!!
> 
> I'd bet you like Cream of wheat too!!



Yuk NO I do NOT!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You need another ... more teeth next time.
> 
> 
> Yuk NO I do NOT!



when ever ya get ready


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sowy but i'd prefer chicken liver & onions .... mmmmm.
> 
> 
> That runny white stuff that looks like snots ... no ty.
> View attachment 562224 with strawberries on top .. yumo!





YaraG. said:


> You need another ... more teeth next time.
> 
> 
> Yuk NO I do NOT!


So did you try my cube steak, and gravy, and my collard greens over cornbread this weekend??


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I see Ms. Bubbette down there.....just wonderin' how she's doin???
> 
> OK....I hope



I'm hangin' in there. Just lurkin'. Don't feel like chattin' much. I'll be fine with a little time and


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

I bleve a smilie was fotografed



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575963


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So did you try my cube steak, and gravy, and my collard greens over cornbread this weekend??



  they was both good, but the collards was sho nuff


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost forgot, bama.....make sure you use 'Prepared Horseradish'. It will be in the refrigerated section, not the condiments section



You also forgot that you use Tabasco for the hot sauce...gives that good vinegar ya said


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm hangin' in there. Just lurkin'. Don't feel like chattin' much. I'll be fine with a little time and



Yes ma'am....I know exactly what you mean, Teri and I are a little better each day. I'll keep ya in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> You also forgot that you use Tabasco for the hot sauce...gives that good vinegar ya said



Howdy valet, how are ya this fine nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> You also forgot that you use Tabasco for the hot sauce...gives that good vinegar ya said



You are correct sir, thanks. Although, some people don't care for Tabasco, and any vinegary Hot sauce would probably suffice. I do prefer Tabasco though!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy valet, how are ya this fine nite



Oh I be drivin   Will you be in a stand in Laurens Co. come Saturday mornin?


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So did you try my cube steak, and gravy, and my collard greens over cornbread this weekend??



DJ tried the latter and I think you converted the boy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You are correct sir, thanks. Although, some people don't care for Tabasco, and any vinegary Hot sauce would probably suffice. I do prefer Tabasco though!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So did you try my cube steak, and gravy, and my collard greens over cornbread this weekend??


I was beating myself for not making a plate but I was sick at the time and couldn't. It has been so long since I've had homemade collards. I put cream of corn in my corn bread and omg it is soooo good.


Hankus said:


> when ever ya get ready


Your arms need some meat tenderizer btw. Lawd you are tough 


Bubbette said:


> I'm hangin' in there. Just lurkin'. Don't feel like chattin' much. I'll be fine with a little time and


You are in my prayers Bubbette.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Oh I be drivin   Will you be in a stand in Laurens Co. come Saturday mornin?



yessir I shorely will   mite even see a deer, who knows  

You gunna be near yalls camphouse


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I was beating myself for not making a plate but I was sick at the time and couldn't. It has been so long since I've had homemade collards. I put cream of corn in my corn bread and omg it is soooo good.
> 
> Your arms need some meat tenderizer btw. Lawd you are tough
> 
> You are in my prayers Bubbette.



comes from sun, werk and alcohol


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yessir I shorely will   mite even see a deer, who knows
> 
> You gunna be near yalls camphouse



Yeap...hopefully will find a big nanny somewhere around there to have a chat with.  Good luck


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2010)

All righty boys and gals....I'm gonna turn in. Good nite!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yeap...hopefully will find a big nanny somewhere around there to have a chat with.  Good luck



Good Luck to you too  



and if the hogs get thick real late in the year (like jus after season) I'd be happy to come help control the lil buggers


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Nite JeffC


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> DJ tried the latter and I think you converted the boy


Glad I had some influence!!



YaraG. said:


> I was beating myself for not making a plate but I was sick at the time and couldn't. It has been so long since I've had homemade collards. I put cream of corn in my corn bread and omg it is soooo good.
> 
> .


You missed a fine southern delicacy!! 


Alright folks........As ole Hogtrap would say..........Time to hit the Yak Sak!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

nite RUTT


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad I had some influence!!
> 
> You missed a fine southern delicacy!!
> 
> ...



But, but, but, you'll be makin it again come January ... right??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2010)

Hankus fall down, nite yall


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 13, 2010)

another one bites the dust ....


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yall take care


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 13, 2010)

Evening folkz. Salmonella pizon aint any fun.
 Ya understand?


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 14, 2010)

With the slight chill in the air,and the sky so clear we see the dawn arrives upon a new day. Then all of a sudden :they arrive: all those dreaded Drivelers'.  

All I can say is Morning to ya'll off to work


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know this aint the braggin board but had to show the drivelers Sam's first deer. He shot her tonight at 5:00pm in Jackson county. One happy hunter and one proud dad.



Way to go SAM....



Krickit said:


> I think I can make the attempt to manage.  Y'all think I fit in decently well, so I might as well try, right?!



You did quite well...Just remember if you have issues with anyone,just get them another drink!!!!Fixes everything.......



BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking about dragging the big trailer down to WAR and hooking up a 100lb pig for saturday night.  That would be a good time! Put it on sat morn and have a pig pickin that night. What yall think?



Matt,

I like it......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2010)

Another morning and vertical with a cup of coffee.  All is right with the world.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 14, 2010)

good morning...man I feel old and stiff...hmmmmmmmmmmm....back to bed!~


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Mernin Knuckleheads!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Mernin everyone, time to get a cup of liquid wake-up....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 14, 2010)

Evenin y'all


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 14, 2010)

Had my go juice this morning and off to try to make a few $.

Have a good one.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Evening folkz. Salmonella pizon aint any fun.
> Ya understand?



Dang Trapdaddy hope ya can get over it quickly



F14Gunner said:


> With the slight chill in the air,and the sky so clear we see the dawn arrives upon a new day. Then all of a sudden :they arrive: all those dreaded Drivelers'.
> 
> All I can say is Morning to ya'll off to work



Mornin F14



jmfauver said:


> Way to go SAM....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornen Tiny, that was good advice  and I kinda figgered ya mite be in on some eatin  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Another morning and vertical with a cup of coffee.  All is right with the world.



Mornen treeracket



boneboy96 said:


> good morning...man I feel old and stiff...hmmmmmmmmmmm....back to bed!~







BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Knuckleheads!



mornen BOSS  Missed me 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin everyone, time to get a cup of liquid wake-up....



Mornen MC



Jeff Raines said:


> Evenin y'all



Evenin raineman



Sterlo58 said:


> Had my go juice this morning and off to try to make a few $.
> 
> Have a good one.



Mornen ya gneal washer


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Tiny, that was good advice  and I kinda figgered ya mite be in on some eatin



Does it look like I miss many meals

Besides it has been over 20yrs since I have had a pig that way....Dang I am getting old


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Does it look like I miss many meals
> 
> Besides it has been over 20yrs since I have had a pig that way....Dang I am getting old



Getting???


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Getting???



Sure it will be a nice round number of 40 next year...so I am getting there...unlike some of our forum friends


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sure it will be a nice round number of 40 next year...so I am getting there...unlike some of our forum friends




For some of us, every year is a great accomplishment!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 14, 2010)

Morning folks.  Ya,ll have a good one.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For some of us, every year is a great accomplishment!



I was not mentioning anyone in particular...some are just more " experienced" then others


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Ya,ll have a good one.



hey Kim


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I was not mentioning anyone in particular...some are just more " experienced" then others





What kinda experience?


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin everyone, time to get a cup of liquid wake-up....



Or two... 
Mernin y'all 

Fine lookin deer Sam. I'm proud for you and yur Boy. Bow season opens tomarrow here.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kinda experience?



Life experience,sir


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Life experience,sir





I have a little bit of that!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a little bit of that!!



I just being polite since you can ban me


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just being polite since you can ban me





Now tell me why I should do that, or even want too?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now tell me why I should do that, or even want too?



There is a lot of reasons,but thankfully I reread my post before hitting the post button,so you can't see um....

So hows the knee doing Nic? Did you finally get your nursing staff's approval to do anything?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> There is a lot of reasons,but thankfully I reread my post before hitting the post button,so you can't see um....



No tellin how many posts I've typed out just blasting someone only to hit the delete button instead of reply


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 14, 2010)

I aint been beein rude. Da puters been not workin good. Most times it gets me down to about 25 posts on a page then stops. Then sometime stops me from postin.

You doin dat Nic?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> No tellin how many posts I've typed out just blasting someone only to hit the delete button instead of reply



It definitely makes you think about your posts



MoonPie said:


> I aint been beein rude. Da puters been not workin good. Most times it gets me down to about 25 posts on a page then stops. Then sometime stops me from postin.
> 
> You doin dat Nic?



Add some more memory and get off Dial up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> There is a lot of reasons,but thankfully I reread my post before hitting the post button,so you can't see um....
> 
> So hows the knee doing Nic? Did you finally get your nursing staff's approval to do anything?





Not so much my nurses, but my doctor okayed me to do a few things. Don`t much matter, I`m gonna do about what I want to and can anyway. 




MoonPie said:


> I aint been beein rude. Da puters been not workin good. Most times it gets me down to about 25 posts on a page then stops. Then sometime stops me from postin.
> 
> You doin dat Nic?



Weren`t me!!   I don`t know nothin` about this technical stuff. I`m more stone age.


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For some of us, every year is a great accomplishment!



Revised: Every Day


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Revised: Every Day





Risky hobbies, extremely dangerous physical job, like to fool with stuff that fights back and don`t play. Yes, every day is an accomplishment. And fun, for the most part.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not so much my nurses, but my doctor okayed me to do a few things. Don`t much matter, I`m gonna do about what I want to and can anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't let Keebs find this...She gonna whoop ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here I am there i go here i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feed me Seymore feed me!!!! hhhuuuuummmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Iiiiii neeeeedddd caaaaffffeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Add some more memory and get off Dial up...



But I's po.  How y'all doin Mike.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mornin' yall.  Another couple days of work and it is off to the woods!  My bow only WMA should be cleared out this weekend and I'll have my pick of the land.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look out I'm sneakin up behind you


jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Another couple days of work and it is off to the woods!  My bow only WMA should be cleared out this weekend and I'll have my pick of the land.



I'm gonna go p by your tree


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Risky hobbies, extremely dangerous physical job, like to fool with stuff that fights back and don`t play. Yes, every day is an accomplishment. And fun, for the most part.


You is what you is.....................  



jmfauver said:


> Don't let Keebs find this...She gonna whoop ya


 why, he told the truth, he's gonna do what he wants to anyway.......... 



YaraG. said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AAaacccckkkkkk dangyou'retoocheery!!!!!!!!!!!  



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Another couple days of work and it is off to the woods!  My bow only WMA should be cleared out this weekend and I'll have my pick of the land.


 Mernin' Sullie!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a fresh pot ready to go!!!!



MoonPie said:


> But I's po.  How y'all doin Mike.



Doing well....Trying to recover from FPG



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Another couple days of work and it is off to the woods!  My bow only WMA should be cleared out this weekend and I'll have my pick of the land.



Good luck Sulli!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idjit



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Another couple days of work and it is off to the woods!  My bow only WMA should be cleared out this weekend and I'll have my pick of the land.



Mornen and good luck



Jeff Raines said:


> Look out I'm sneakin up behind you
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go p by your tree



Jus name it after muddy  



Keebs said:


> You is what you is.....................
> 
> 
> why, he told the truth, he's gonna do what he wants to anyway..........
> ...



Mornen keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You is what you is.....................
> 
> 
> why, he told the truth, he's gonna do what he wants to anyway..........
> ...



What????? You must not be feeling good


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a test of the Woody's drivel thread posting sysytem. Had this been an actual post, something profound would have been um... posted.
Got my cup of coffee on board and time to go turn knobs, pull levers, give drugs, and all that nerdy stuff. Back later!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen keebs






jmfauver said:


> What????? You must not be feeling good


Yeah, juss not *that* perky as our lil'rican........ 



rhbama3 said:


> This is a test of the Woody's drivel thread posting sysytem. Had this been an actual post, something profound would have been um... posted.
> Got my cup of coffee on board and time to go turn knobs, pull levers, give drugs, and all that nerdy stuff. Back later!


HB Woobert!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, juss not *that* perky as our lil'rican........
> 
> 
> HB Woobert!!!!



Sorry....If I could find that darn huggy smiley I would post it,but they be blocking it....guess this one will have to do


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a test of the Woody's drivel thread posting sysytem. Had this been an actual post, something profound would have been um... posted.
> Got my cup of coffee on board and time to go turn knobs, pull levers, give drugs, and all that nerdy stuff. Back later!



HB....we need our resident Nerd for these simulated posts.


Mornin' all...headin' to the Doc in a little bit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sorry....If I could find that darn huggy smiley I would post it,but they be blocking it....guess this one will have to do


Thanks 



Jeff C. said:


> HB....we need our resident Nerd for these simulated posts.
> 
> 
> Mornin' all...headin' to the Doc in a little bit


 Update request is hereby given...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Update request is hereby given...................



Will do....gotta get ready. BBL


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night 

 This aint gonna be fun


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night
> 
> This aint gonna be fun



Dang snowbabe...hate to hear that.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night
> 
> This aint gonna be fun



That stinks!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night
> 
> This aint gonna be fun



Ground is hard,take a pick with ya.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night
> 
> This aint gonna be fun



 Sorry to hear that Snowysista


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night
> 
> This aint gonna be fun



I sorry Snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang snowbabe...hate to hear that.





jmfauver said:


> That stinks!!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Ground is hard,take a pick with ya.





Keebs said:


> Sorry to hear that Snowysista





Hankus said:


> I sorry Snowy




Thanks Yall 

Kept Ian home from school, since he was pretty attached to Kitten. Gonna tell em after we wake Na up here shortly. Cows are one thing... pets, ugh.

To top it off, Leia, the 13 1/2yo black lab isn't doin so well. Her age is finally catchin up to her. She's been sleeping a lot, and aint movin so well...

Such is life, I guess..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Yall
> 
> Kept Ian home from school, since he was pretty attached to Kitten. Gonna tell em after we wake Na up here shortly. Cows are one thing... pets, ugh.
> 
> ...


 Yep, know what ya mean.......... and when it rains it pours, don't it??


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Look out I'm sneakin up behind you
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go p by your tree


That's Jeff behind the scene fir ya 


Keebs said:


> You is what you is.....................
> 
> 
> why, he told the truth, he's gonna do what he wants to anyway..........
> ...


Trying to liven it up a wittle .... i'm kinda sluggish today... missing my jawja.


jmfauver said:


> I got a fresh pot ready to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light & 2 sugars please ....


Hankus said:


> Idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raaaaawwwr!!!!



Ok off to lunch I go .... bbl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not BBQBOSS steak but will hafta do ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We've got 2 animals to bury today  Our fluffly orange barn cat, "Kitten" and one of the lil dogs that showed up recently got hit by a car last night
> 
> This aint gonna be fun



Sowy Snowy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoooooooooooooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooxxxxoooo muahz


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Trying to liven it up a wittle .... i'm kinda sluggish today..._* missing my jawja.*_



I _*KNEW*_ we'd git ya!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

midday driveby!
ya'll have a good lunch and i'll see ya later


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> midday driveby!
> ya'll have a good lunch and i'll see ya later



chicken sammich wid pear relish and some kinda HOT salsa stuff


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> midday driveby!
> ya'll have a good lunch and i'll see ya later






Hankus said:


> chicken sammich wid pear relish and some kinda HOT salsa stuff


You likey??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You likey??



I like it but it needs at least twice the kick to be hot. It is barely spicy to me.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like it but it needs at least twice the kick to be hot. It is barely spicy to me.



No problem, that is the regular, I got's some for you!! 


Where's Matty??  
I wonder if he tried the buckshot peppers......................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, it's official, I feel like............ yuck........... head hurts, sneezing, achy........... and I'm sposed to go get my flu shot........... where's Bubbette, wonder if I need to go ahead or not............ I don't feel good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You likey??





We do!!! We had it with last night, and it is forevermore GOOD!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where's Matty??
> I wonder if he tried the buckshot peppers......................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We do!!! We had it with last night, and it is forevermore GOOD!!


Which one did ya try??? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>



  oh yeah!!   
I luvs ya Rutt!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

based solely on reaction I bleve RUTT did


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> based solely on reaction I bleve RUTT did


Yeah, he did, last year while at my house.............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No problem, that is the regular, I got's some for you!!
> 
> 
> Where's Matty??
> I wonder if he tried the buckshot peppers......................



Not Yet.  I will have some tonight wif my chicken.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Kebo- Just one question... why are there a bunch of poisonous holly berries in that bag of peppers you gave me????  I know you dont like me but dang... now you're just playing dirty!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Which one did ya try???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The hot. Love it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey hey hey.....nuttin' but a baddd pulled musckle, tuggin' on my Sciatic nerve. Bama, you were on it. Miguel also, with the ice and heat.

Did get some pain meds and musckle relaxers though

Afternoon peeps!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey hey hey.....nuttin' but a baddd pulled musckle, tuggin' on my Sciatic nerve. Bama, you were on it. Miguel also, with the ice and heat.
> 
> Did get some pain meds and musckle relaxers though
> 
> Afternoon peeps!!!



Get better now ya'heah?!?!?!  You got places to be this weekend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff- by the way i used some of that apple & pear wood last night to smoke some chicken.  It was mighty fine!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Kebo- Just one question... why are there a bunch of poisonous holly berries in that bag of peppers you gave me????  I know you dont like me but dang... now you're just playing dirty!



Mebbe she ran outta hemlock


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I _*KNEW*_ we'd git ya!!



It's even cold for me in NJ now  

Afternoon y'all ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Get better now ya'heah?!?!?!  You got places to be this weekend.





BBQBOSS said:


> Jeff- by the way i used some of that apple & pear wood last night to smoke some chicken.  It was mighty fine!!




Absolutely Matt.....I feel better alweady ((loritab) 


Good to hear bro!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not Yet.  I will have some tonight wif my chicken.






BBQBOSS said:


> Kebo- Just one question... why are there a bunch of poisonous holly berries in that bag of peppers you gave me????  I know you dont like me but dang... now you're just playing dirty!


*THOSE* are the Buckshot peppers............. ask Mitch about them............



Nicodemus said:


> The hot. Love it!!


  What'd the RedHead think???? 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey hey hey.....nuttin' but a baddd pulled musckle, tuggin' on my Sciatic nerve. Bama, you were on it. Miguel also, with the ice and heat.
> 
> Did get some pain meds and musckle relaxers though
> 
> Afternoon peeps!!!


Good Deal, still wouldn't hurt to go to your chiro too, yahknow! 



Hankus said:


> Mebbe she ran outta hemlock


 we made a peace drink........... see???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Mighty fine late lunch.....Chef Boyardee mini Ravoli's, buttered Homemade bread, Sweet tea


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *THOSE* are the Buckshot peppers............. ask Mitch about them............
> 
> 
> What'd the RedHead think????
> ...



Is that reaaally Matty .... cause I remember him wearing one shirt the whole time and that ain't it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is that reaaally Matty .... cause I remember him wearing one shirt the whole time and that ain't it


 yep, that's him, promise!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, still wouldn't hurt to go to your chiro too, yahknow!



Yeah...it was actually getting better before I went to the Doc, but when it keeps me awake at night, time to remedy that.

I just can't be sprinting and leaping over fold-out chairs like I'm 21 anymore


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *THOSE* are the Buckshot peppers............. ask Mitch about them............
> 
> 
> What'd the RedHead think????
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhh... I see now! So what are the yellow peppers in there?  Never heard of those buckshot peppers before. 

By the way, nice pic and even betta avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *THOSE* are the Buckshot peppers............. ask Mitch about them............
> 
> 
> What'd the RedHead think????
> ...



Keebs...just recognized that shirt


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...it was actually getting better before I went to the Doc, but when it keeps me awake at night, time to remedy that.
> 
> I just can't be sprinting and leaping over fold-out chairs like I'm 21 anymore


 we won't go there! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh... I see now! So what are the yellow peppers in there?  Never heard of those buckshot peppers before.
> 
> By the way, nice pic and even betta avatar!


All those others are hot bananna peppers, they'll turn red eventually, not sure if it really changes the taste or not, but they go through some pretty color changes.................
I thought that was "purty fitting" didn't you?  'specially after lunar pastry & magoo thought we were at each other's throats! 



Jeff C. said:


> Keebs...just recognized that shirt


 took ya long enough!! 


OK, my FPG pics are up in the Gathering Section now! ~whew~


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

hey evrybody    <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/azESmq6KENQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/azESmq6KENQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we won't go there!



Let me rephrase that: I just can't be sprinting and leaping over fold-out chairs like I'm 21 anymore, unless....1) It's an emergency. 2) Teri is calling out my name late at night


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Afternoon seth!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Howdy seth; skool killin ya yet


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey evrybody    <object height="385" width="480">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/azESmq6KENQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></object>


 Love the song AND the movie!



Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase that: I just can't be sprinting and leaping over fold-out chairs like I'm 21 anymore, unless....1) It's an emergency. 2) Teri is calling out my name late at night


 I'll go wiff that!

 Ya'll ain't gonna believe this!














Nicodemus is at the house *behaving*!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Love the song AND the movie!
> 
> 
> I'll go wiff that!
> ...



 He is absolutely Ruining  his reputation here lately!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He is absolutely Ruining  his reputation here lately!!!



Don't you worry one bit, I guarenteeee you, he's still in *RARE* form!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't you worry one bit, I guarenteeee you, he's still in *RARE* form!



hey keebses


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy seth; skool killin ya yet



almost hey yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

I`m so innocent that innocence is just drippin` off me...


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

OK WHOS PUMPKIN IS THIS!!!?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebses


 hey sethus 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m so innocent that innocence is just drippin` off me...


Careful, you making it get awful deep in here real quick! 



Seth carter said:


> OK WHOS PUMPKIN IS THIS!!!?


Looks like yours...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m so innocent that innocence is just drippin` off me...



Long as it's drippin' off....your safe!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh wait, that ain`t innocence, it`s sweat, from stealin` peanuts outa the field from across the road!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

WHERE'S HEATHER??????????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh wait, that ain`t innocence, it`s sweat, from stealin` peanuts outa the field from across the road!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





One of these days you`re gonna go upside my head, ain`tcha?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days you`re gonna go upside my head, ain`tcha?








 or


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> or


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey....


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sugar rush......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey....


Hey, how's Colin today? 



boneboy96 said:


> Sugar rush......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


 

Ok, I'm OUTTTAAA HEah!!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Sugar rush......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, how's Colin today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's feeling better. I'll post the official results in a bit. They did great.

See ya' bye...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Why did I join facebook?


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why did I join facebook?



you too?


----------



## Otis (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> anyone know where my village is, I got a postcard and they miss me


 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey....


 

You have the right to remain silent. 




jmfauver said:


> Why did I join facebook?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh wait, that ain`t innocence, it`s sweat, from stealin` peanuts outa the field from across the road!!


Can ya make me sum boiled peanuts pweeeease?


boneboy96 said:


> Sugar rush......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Quit sucking on your bottom lip ten ... 




Ok i'm hungry ... where's Matty??????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 14, 2010)

Quittin Time


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can ya make me sum boiled peanuts pweeeease?
> 
> Quit sucking on your bottom lip ten ...
> 
> ...



HEY YARA!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Ain't none-o-yall right!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> HEY YARA!



Yes SETH?????


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't none-o-yall right!!!!!



Watcha talkin bout Willis????


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

slip said:


> you too?



I joined a long time ago,went back into it today and lost 3 hrs just trying to find folks and add them ...I need another camping trip


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't none-o-yall right!!!!!



I be right....sometimes


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yes SETH?????



wazup


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Watcha talkin bout Willis????



I'm glad I ain't intoxicated lookin' at your avi



jmfauver said:


> I be right....sometimes



I'll take that over left anyday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You got sumpin up that sleeve


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Can ya make me sum boiled peanuts pweeeease?



This might come as a shock to you, but I don`t know how. Where I was raised up, if somebody did grow a field of peanuts, they were for hog feed, and soon as they were ready, the hogs were turned into the field. And that didn`t happen much. Come to think of it, about this time of the year. Sorry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You got sumpin up that sleeve


 
Must not comment,,,,,,,,must not get banned tonight...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, i'll be glad when this call week is over!
The hits just keep on comin'.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i'll be glad when this call week is over!
> The hits just keep on comin'.....


 
Too many pig valves to prevent further infarctions?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too many pig valves to prevent further infarctions?



We've done a lot of valves this week. It's just that everybody is SO sick and i'm having to think alot. You know how that makes my head hurt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This might come as a shock to you, but I don`t know how. Where I was raised up, if somebody did grow a field of peanuts, they were for hog feed, and soon as they were ready, the hogs were turned into the field. And that didn`t happen much. Come to think of it, about this time of the year. Sorry.



It is about that time of year, ain't it? 
May have to stop by Mark's melon patch and see if he's got some green peanuts in yet.
One turkey fryer 3/4 full of water  and peanuts, 2 cups of salt, bring to a rolling boil for 6 hours and your set! 
OR, 3/4 water and peanuts, 2 bags of zatarains crab boil and 1/2 cup of Old bay seasoning if you like cajun boiled peanuts!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Well keebs and mitch warned me!  THose little round balls of dynamite yall call buckshot peppers pack a serious punch!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It is about that time of year, ain't it?
> May have to stop by Mark's melon patch and see if he's got some green peanuts in yet.
> One turkey fryer 3/4 full of water and peanuts, 2 cups of salt, bring to a rolling boil for 6 hours and your set!
> OR, 3/4 water and peanuts, 2 bags of zatarains crab boil and 1/2 cup of Old bay seasoning if you like cajun boiled peanuts!


 
Up that salt to 4 cups of Sea Salt and add 2lbs of bacon and you'll like the results....guaranteed!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well keebs and mitch warned me! THose little round balls of dynamite yall call buckshot peppers pack a serious punch!!!


 
Do you have a terminal case of brow sweat goin on right now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well keebs and mitch warned me!  THose little round balls of dynamite yall call buckshot peppers pack a serious punch!!!



Wait til tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It is about that time of year, ain't it?
> May have to stop by Mark's melon patch and see if he's got some green peanuts in yet.
> One turkey fryer 3/4 full of water  and peanuts, 2 cups of salt, bring to a rolling boil for 6 hours and your set!
> OR, 3/4 water and peanuts, 2 bags of zatarains crab boil and 1/2 cup of Old bay seasoning if you like cajun boiled peanuts!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up that salt to 4 cups of Sea Salt and add 2lbs of bacon and you'll like the results....guaranteed!!



A big ol pot full cookin', would be good right about now!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm glad I ain't intoxicated lookin' at your avi



Imagine how I must feel  



Wait fer it 




Auhite here it is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait til tomorrow


 
ARMAGEDDON!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Imagine how I must feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll  to that!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 14, 2010)

alright...who let one loose?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ARMAGEDDON!!!!



How do you say.....Bidet


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> alright...who let one loose?



weren't me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> weren't me




 me neither


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> alright...who let one loose?



Oops..... it was a little loose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oops..... it was a little loose.


 
Drownin the gerbils huh?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> alright...who let one loose?



I let the mexican outa the basement sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



yeah, what Jeff said!!! 

What's the topic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, what Jeff said!!!
> 
> What's the topic?



_This is not an actual post. If you are reading this, please disregard it, as there is no actual topic, nor content._


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _This is not an actual post. If you are reading this, please disregard it, as there is no actual topic, nor content._


 
Quack obviously is busy cleaning house and isn't aware where Seth is....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Disregarded


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack obviously is busy cleaning house and isn't aware where Seth is....



Reckon he's got his maid uniform on??



Hankus said:


> Disregarded


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Off which topic


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well keebs and mitch warned me!  THose little round balls of dynamite yall call buckshot peppers pack a serious punch!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone watching man vs food???  Im stealing something off there.... Take a half a piece of thick cut bacon and place a tater tot and a slice of jalepeno on it and roll it up.  Throw it in the deep fryer til bacon is crispy.  Do a bunch of these and put on a platter and cover with cheese and melt the cheese over it.  Good stuff right there!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone watching man vs food???  Im stealing something off there.... Take a half a piece of thick cut bacon and place a tater tot and a slice of jalepeno on it and roll it up.  Throw it in the deep fryer til bacon is crispy.  Do a bunch of these and put on a platter and cover with cheese and melt the cheese over it.  Good stuff right there!


Talk about a glutton for punishment!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone watching man vs food??? Im stealing something off there.... Take a half a piece of thick cut bacon and place a tater tot and a slice of jalepeno on it and roll it up. Throw it in the deep fryer til bacon is crispy. Do a bunch of these and put on a platter and cover with cheese and melt the cheese over it. Good stuff right there!


 Piggy Tater Poppers...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Off which topic



There wasn't one 



Keebs said:


>







BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone watching man vs food???  Im stealing something off there.... Take a half a piece of thick cut bacon and place a tater tot and a slice of jalepeno on it and roll it up.  Throw it in the deep fryer til bacon is crispy.  Do a bunch of these and put on a platter and cover with cheese and melt the cheese over it.  Good stuff right there!



I'll be tryin that soon


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Talk about a glutton for punishment!!



It burns it burns


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

hankus said:


> it burns it burns


 
*armaggedon !!!!*


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Piggy Tater Poppers...



I wonder if theybwould work on the smoker.  Hit em with a little rub and smoke'em fer about an hour??? Couldnt be bad....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> There wasn't one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in that case I'll quit huntin one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I wonder if theybwould work on the smoker. Hit em with a little rub and smoke'em fer about an hour??? Couldnt be bad....


 
I'm thinkin instead of the cheese have a little remoulade to dip them in..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It burns it burns


I know, I know!!



BBQBOSS said:


> I wonder if theybwould work on the smoker.  Hit em with a little rub and smoke'em fer about an hour??? Couldnt be bad....


Throw in some jack cheese & see how it works fer ya!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin instead of the cheese have a little remoulade to dip them in..


HHhhhmmmmm, 'nother idea..........


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs, I saw your post earlier about not feelin' well and scheduled for a flu shot. As long as you don't have a fever, you should be ok. The flu vaccine is not a live virus, so you don't actually get the flu from it (contrary to the popular myth). It takes about 2 weeks for the vaccine to take effect, which is why some people claim the vaccine gave them the flu. If you get exposed to the flu just before or just after getting the vaccine, you will get the flu. 

If you're running a fever, it's not a good idea to get any vaccine. Even though you don't get the flu from the vaccine, your body is still working hard to produce antibodies to the virus. If you're running a fever, you will feel really bad after the vaccine because your immune system is working too hard.

Does this make sense or am I ramblin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well in that case I'll quit huntin one



Drankus ain't never had to hunt one 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin instead of the cheese have a little remoulade to dip them in..





Keebs said:


> I know, I know!!
> 
> 
> Throw in some jack cheese & see how it works fer ya!



Y'all quit.....makin me hawngry!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ms Bubbett, thinkin bout ya hun  


now the rest of yall hush  yer makin me hawngry


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drankus ain't never had to hunt one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes its nice drinkin topic; other times drinkin is the topic


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Ms Bubbett, thinkin bout ya hun



Thanks. I'm better today. The clouds are beginning to lift.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 14, 2010)

ruh roh    gotta run


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Ms Bubbett, thinkin bout ya hun
> 
> 
> now the rest of yall hush  yer makin me hawngry



Hiya snowy  , they is makin me thirsty


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I saw your post earlier about not feelin' well and scheduled for a flu shot. As long as you don't have a fever, you should be ok. The flu vaccine is not a live virus, so you don't actually get the flu from it (contrary to the popular myth). It takes about 2 weeks for the vaccine to take effect, which is why some people claim the vaccine gave them the flu. If you get exposed to the flu just before or just after getting the vaccine, you will get the flu.
> 
> If you're running a fever, it's not a good idea to get any vaccine. Even though you don't get the flu from the vaccine, your body is still working hard to produce antibodies to the virus. If you're running a fever, you will feel really bad after the vaccine because your immune system is working too hard.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I ramblin'?


Believe it or not, perfect sense & I went ahead & got it, no fever, just plain allergies & just plain tired from not sleeping good.....



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all quit.....makin me hawngry!!!





SnowHunter said:


> now the rest of yall hush  yer makin me hawngry


MMmmmmm Hanky Panky & tater tots!!  See ya'll later......... 



Bubbette said:


> Thanks. I'm better today. The clouds are beginning to lift.


Good to hear Sista, still keeping you in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sometimes its nice drinkin topic; other times drinkin is the topic



 someres I lost a "to have a" in that post. Mus be the fone postin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> just plain tired from not sleeping good.....


 
Missin me that bad huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks. I'm better today. The clouds are beginning to lift.


Them rays of sunshine will start peekin through Sista  


Hankus said:


> Hiya snowy  , they is makin me thirsty


Heya Hankus 


Keebs said:


> Believe it or not, perfect sense & I went ahead & got it, no fever, just plain allergies & just plain tired from not sleeping good.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh hawngry!!! dadblamit!    Night Sista 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Missin me that bad huh?


Still aint found out who took that pic of us yet  you figure it out yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> now the rest of yall hush  yer makin me hawngry



Settle down NIC....you Grouch....OH, that's you....Snowy



Bubbette said:


> Thanks. I'm better today. The clouds are beginning to lift.



Great to hear!!!



boneboy96 said:


> ruh roh    gotta run







Hankus said:


> Hiya snowy  , they is makin me thirsty







Keebs said:


> Believe it or not, perfect sense & I went ahead & got it, no fever, just plain allergies & just plain tired from not sleeping good.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nite Ms. Keebsolicious!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Believe it or not, perfect sense & I went ahead & got it, no fever, just plain allergies & just plain tired from not sleeping good.....



Sounds to me like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller two good plugs of baccer, and your troubles will be over. And you`ll never forget the day you met me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Still aint found out who took that pic of us yet  you figure it out yet?


 
NO!!!! (#*$@(*&@(#&@^^^@

The only person who I haven't seen pics from is Tripods better half..


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2010)

you know the smell of the smoke right after you blow out a candle?

took the dogs on a walk and it smells like that real thick down teh street. didnt see no smoke or any signs of fire around the houses though

any ideas?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds to me like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller two good plugs of baccer, and your troubles will be over. And you`ll never forget the day you met me.



Ever hear of the cure bein worse'n the ailment


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>




Hey rhbama...is that you??



Nicodemus said:


> Sounds to me like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller two good plugs of baccer, and your troubles will be over. And you`ll never forget the day you met me.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 14, 2010)

slip said:


> you know the smell of the smoke right after you blow out a candle?
> 
> took the dogs on a walk and it smells like that real thick down teh street. didnt see no smoke or any signs of fire around the houses though
> 
> any ideas?



Somebody put a fire in their fireplace?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

slip said:


> you know the smell of the smoke right after you blow out a candle?
> 
> took the dogs on a walk and it smells like that real thick down teh street. didnt see no smoke or any signs of fire around the houses though
> 
> any ideas?



Yep.... somebody just got out of the bathroom.....works better than any scented spray on the market


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

slip said:


> you know the smell of the smoke right after you blow out a candle?
> 
> took the dogs on a walk and it smells like that real thick down teh street. didnt see no smoke or any signs of fire around the houses though
> 
> any ideas?






If it`s as dry there as it is here, everything can burn. Might be a grass fire out there somewhere. Be mindful.

I`m tempted to plow a firebreak around the house, myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ever hear of the cure bein worse'n the ailment





You do know why you swaller two, instead of one, don`t you?


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Somebody put a fire in their fireplace?


didnt smell like it. real weird smell....just dont want anyones home burning down.


Jeff C. said:


> Yep.... somebody just got out of the bathroom.....works better than any scented spray on the market



makes sence, most folks down that way are full of ..

never mind.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Settle down NIC....you Grouch....OH, that's you....Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

I got the go ahead to get back on the crackberry, yay!!  

Lawd I got so much to do....


rhbama3 said:


>


Hey Wingman 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!! (#*$@(*&@(#&@^^^@
> 
> The only person who I haven't seen pics from is Tripods better half..


  

time to send a note over to Courtney then.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey rhbama...is that you??



I got caught looking at rv trader for pop ups and Stub hub for Bama tickets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got caught looking at rv trader for pop ups and Stub hub for Bama tickets.



I got caught lookin at a nice big smoker tonight


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got caught looking at rv trader for pop ups and Stub hub for Bama tickets.



Bama tickets are ok. After all, your daughter wants to see the Color Guard. You were supposed to buy those tickets weeks ago! What's takin' ya so long? 

I done tolt ya that we're gettin' hard wood floors instead of a pop-up.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got caught lookin at a nice big smoker tonight



Were you browsin the stump page??


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got caught looking at rv trader for pop ups and Stub hub for Bama tickets.





Bubbette said:


> Bama tickets are ok. After all, your daughter wants to see the Color Guard. You were supposed to buy those tickets weeks ago! What's takin' ya so long?
> 
> I done tolt ya that we're gettin' hard wood floors instead of a pop-up.





You can't enjoy the hardwoods all winter...they're too cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Were you browsin the stump page??



Not this time, but I have been before


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well keebs and mitch warned me!  THose little round balls of dynamite yall call buckshot peppers pack a serious punch!!!


.......Hate to say it, but I told you so



Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I saw your post earlier about not feelin' well and scheduled for a flu shot. As long as you don't have a fever, you should be ok. The flu vaccine is not a live virus, so you don't actually get the flu from it (contrary to the popular myth). It takes about 2 weeks for the vaccine to take effect, which is why some people claim the vaccine gave them the flu. If you get exposed to the flu just before or just after getting the vaccine, you will get the flu.
> 
> If you're running a fever, it's not a good idea to get any vaccine. Even though you don't get the flu from the vaccine, your body is still working hard to produce antibodies to the virus. If you're running a fever, you will feel really bad after the vaccine because your immune system is working too hard.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I ramblin'?


Makes good sense to me!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!! (#*$@(*&@(#&@^^^@
> 
> The only person who I haven't seen pics from is Tripods better half..


Don't hold your breath!!........I have yet to see any pics from Courtney's camera!!

Good evening folks!!

Yeah I know most of you have already gone to bed, but I just got sat down , and caught up. So this will likely be just a driveby!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 14, 2010)

G'mornin
night #2 @ the plant this week


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Time to make the doughnuts...  Mornin zombies... Thinking a martins big ol steak and egg biskit is in order today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

Mornin Matt

That do sound good


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

morning folks.....It's FRIDAY


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Mike
It's Friday,but I still gots 2 days left on shift this week


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mike
> It's Friday,but I still gots 2 days left on shift this week



That's cause you don't have a "normal" work schedule,but it pays the bills!!!!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Matt, Mike and Jeff. Must be the early bunch, as Matt says Up to make the donuts:
Yep it's FRIDAY


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning Matt, Mike and Jeff. Must be the early bunch, as Matt says Up to make the donuts:
> Yep it's FRIDAY



Morning....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Mornen BOSS, Tiny, Raineman and F14

Drivelby complete


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

Mornen BOSS, Tiny, Raineman and F14

Drivelby complete


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 15, 2010)

Top of the morning to ye !  I got 14 more hours to go then its time !!!

"Time to bust a rhyme?"
Naaaa
"Time to shoot a mime ?"
Naaaaa
ITS OPENING DAY OF GUN SEASON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got a great day planned too.  Me and Mr Duck are going deer hunting in the AM, then have a 2 pm appointment on a lovely high volume Dove field.

Somebody give me a Michelob, it don't get no better than this.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

Mornin Gunner,Hankus and Duke

I been draggin all night,just can't get woked up


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen BOSS, Tiny, Raineman and F14
> 
> Drivelby complete



You repeating yourself again.....You having flashbacks to FPG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2010)

Man it feels good out there this morning...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man it feels good out there this morning...



Finally getting comfortable...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 15, 2010)

quick morning drive by B4 # 1,000 rolls on thru!~


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You repeating yourself again.....You having flashbacks to FPG



Stoopid fone 



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning.



Well looka here what the cat done drug in


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2010)

So I'm standin here waitin on a truck driver that's over an hour late. Anybody else think he needs a kick in the pants when he gets here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Missin me that bad huh?


 Who told my secret?!?!?!



Nicodemus said:


> Sounds to me like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller two good plugs of baccer, and your troubles will be over. And you`ll never forget the day you met me.


   I couldn't fergit that day no way, ya ol grouch!!  go sucker some 'baccer plants!  



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning.


 Hellllooooo there sista! 



Hankus said:


> So I'm standin here waitin on a truck driver that's over an hour late. Anybody else think he needs a kick in the pants when he gets here


 how froggy do ya feel??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Moanin'....still gimpin' around!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'....still gimpin' around!!!


hot~cold~hot~cold............ Hhhhmmmm, never mind, call your Chiro............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Mornin Keebers- I pickled up those buckshots and hot bananas last night.  Gonna make some good pepper sauce!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hot~cold~hot~cold............ Hhhhmmmm, never mind, call your Chiro............



 I would, cept he wants me comin' back FOREVER....might need to find a new one. He and I have a long History though

It's weird....hurts less when I'm up and movin around on it.

Lying down and tryin to roll over is when it kills me, or getting up from sitting and those first 20-30 steps.

I still think I've torn something....maybe I've just never had a muscle strain in that area

I'm gonna give it a few more days and see if there are any improvements.

Rant over


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Keebers- I pickled up those buckshots and hot bananas last night.  Gonna make some good pepper sauce!



Mornin' BOSS!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey...did we ever get a head count of all that showed up for FPG???

Just wondering how many were actually there!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...did we ever get a head count of all that showed up for FPG???
> 
> Just wondering how many were actually there!



At the lunch Saturday,I counted 45 people,but I'm sure I missed some with all the moving around.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' BOSS!!!



Mornin Jethro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> At the lunch Saturday,I counted 45 people,but I'm sure I missed some with all the moving around.



Good crowd...probably a few behind the scenes though



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Heeellloooo jacklegs   Happy Firday


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good crowd...probably a few behind the scenes though



Gotta watch out for them fellers that hide in the back of trucks....and also the ones that come slippin outta the woods


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Heeellloooo jacklegs   Happy Firday


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Heeellloooo jacklegs   Happy Firday



Mornin' Lee jackleg??? That fits me well at this particular time



Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta watch out for them fellers that hide in the back of trucks....and also the ones that come slippin outta the woods


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Which jackleg is starting the new thread?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which jackleg is starting the new thread?



The one with the extra "leg"?....you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Keebers- I pickled up those buckshots and hot bananas last night.  Gonna make some good pepper sauce!


The buck shots make GREAT pepper sauce!!!



Jeff C. said:


> I would, cept he wants me comin' back FOREVER....might need to find a new one. He and I have a long History though
> 
> It's weird....hurts less when I'm up and movin around on it.
> 
> ...


Yep, it's telling you to keep limber, you're getting "stove up" setting around............. go chop some wood........... 



bigox911 said:


> Heeellloooo jacklegs   Happy Firday


Mernin' darlin'! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Which jackleg is starting the new thread?


 who's turn is it??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


  yep, I agree wit dat!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it should be NIC.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think it should be NIC.





Which one? There`s two of us. The mean one or the sweet one?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Which one? There`s two of us. The mean one or the sweet one?



That a trick question if I have ever seen one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That a trick question if I have ever seen one.


----------

